# نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف !!!



## تقوى الله (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إخواني الكرام أعضاء ومشرفين قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف ... :84: 
في موضوعنا الجديد هذا سوف نقوم بإذن الله تعالي بالخروج عن نطاق العمل لفترة ترويح عن النفس ، وذلك بتشرفنا بالتعرف علي جميع أعضاء ومشرفين القسم ، فإنه لشرف لنا أن يقوم كل منكم بتقديم نفسه للجميع ، من باب الصداقة والاخوة في الله ، حيث اننا جميعا" نعمل سويا" ونعرف الاسماء الغير معرفة لكل منا من بعد ، فما رأيكم إذا قمنا بحملة التعارف هذه :81:، فيسعدنا ويشرفنا ان نتعرف علي كل عضو وكل مشرف سواء من القسم او من خارجه :77: .

​نحب نتعرف  ... نحب نتشرف  ...:84: ​​​

أتمني من الله تعالي الا تنسونا بخالص الدعاء ، لعل الله يحدث بعد ذلك أمرا ،،،​ولكم مني خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير ،،،​


----------



## BTF (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاسم: Btf
تاريخ الملاد: 26 شتمبر 1971
مكان الميلاد: المغرب
المهنة: تقني التبريد وتكييف الهواء
الهوايات: قراءة وكتابة القصص _مغامرات فى اعالي الجبال_الاطلاع على كل ماهو جديد سواء في المجال العلمي او الادبي
الامنيات: اتمنى من الله العلي القدير ان يعم السلام على كافة امة محمد- صلى الله عليه وسلم- خاصة المسلمة منها ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

 أشتقت لكم كثيرا أخوانى مبدعي قسم التبريد والتكييف ووالله لولا أنشغالى الدائم ما أنقطعت ىعن متابعتكم ولو لثوانى ..وأحب أن أتشرف بمعرفتكم

الأسم / محمد يوسف
الديانة/ مسلم 
الجنسية/مصري
الميلاد/1977
المهنة/ مهندس تصميم أعمل في تصميم وسائل النقل الثقيلةmisr co. for trailers and transport means
الهوايات/ القراءة _ كرة القدم_الكمبيوتر
امنياتي/أن أري أمتى يعمها السلام والحب .وأن تتحر أراضيها من مغتصبيها
 لكم مني التحيات العطرة وأتمني لكم كل التوفيق و النجاح و تحقيق أمانيكم
 وخالص تحياتي لأخوتى 
م/أحمد عفيفي
م/ محمد عبد الفتاح
وأختنا المتميزة دائما 
م/ N.C
وبارك الله لكم جميعا


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (15 مارس 2006)

*من أنا !*




أحب أولاً ان أشكر أختي الكريمة على تقديم الموضوع, وأحب أن أعرف عن نفسي​الإسم: أحمد عفيفي عبد العزيز سلامة​الديانة: مسلم​تاريخ الميلاد: 4/02/1984​محل الإقامة: في أماكن متعدد والحمد لله منها الجيزة - مصر​المهنة: طالب في جامعة 6 أكتوبر- قسم ميكاترونكس :77: , السنة الثالثة, ترتيب الأول على الدفعات والحمد لله​التخصص: ميكاترونكس لأنه مجال عملي في القريب العاجل بإذن الله.​الهوايات: السباحة أولاً, ولعب التنس.​الأمنيات: أتركها شخصية​التحدي: أتحدى نفسي إلى الوصول إلى المستحيل​هدفي في الحياة: عمل كل ما يرضي الله​وتحياتي إلى​الأخ الكريم محمد يوسف​أخي الحبيب محمد عبد الفتاح​أختي N.C​وتقبلوا تحياتي​أخوكم أحمد​


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (16 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الشكر الجزيل للاخت nc صاحبة الفكرة. 
اعرفكم بنفسى: 
الاسم : شرى كوول 2 
الديانة: الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام
الجنسية: مصرى 
تاريخ الميلاد:1948 
محل الاقامة: ارض الكنانة - القاهرة
المهنة: مصمم ومركب نظم تبريد وتكييف. ومشرف على غرف المناخ الصناعى. وزارة الزراعة.
مدرس سابق لمادة التبريد والتكييف لمدة 16 سنة باحدى الدوال العربية. 
امتلك والحمد لله المركز الفنى للتبريد والتكييف لصيانة واصلاح اجهزة التبريد والتكييف. 
الشهادات العلمية: 1- دبلوم فى التبريد والتكييف -وزارة التعليم العالى 1970
2- بكالوريوس تجارة -شعبة ادارة اعمال جامعة القاهرة 1983 
3- دبلوم فى التبريد والتكييف من معهد ICS بامريكا 1991 (بالمراسلة)
4- دبلوم فى الالكترونيات من معهد ICS بامريكا 1994 (بالمراسلة )
الاشتراك بالجمعيات العلمية:
1- عضو مشارك سابق بجمعية ASHRAE منذ عام 1992- 2001 
2- عضو فعال سابق بجمعية RSES منذ عام 1991 - 2001 

الدورات : 1- دورة عن التكييف المركزى - شركة كولدير 1971 
2- دورة عن الغسالات الفول اتوماتيك -شركة دوبيكس بفرنسا 1982
3- دورة عن التكييف المركزى - شركة جوانو وبركسفيدس 1984 
4- دورة عن التكييف المركزى - شركة وستنج هاوس -الدمام 1986 
الهوايات: الصيد - الزراعة - النت
الامنيات: التوفيق والسداد فى كل الاعمال التى ترضى الله عز وجل.
الموقع الشخصى: http://www.shmoh99.jeeran.com/ 
------------------
مع خالص تحياتى.


----------



## تقوى الله (18 مارس 2006)

*وهذا شرف لنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​إخواني الكرام ...:84: 
شكرا" لكم جميعا" علي هذه البادرة والروح الطيبة من الجميع ، واتمني ان نري باقي الاعضاء والمشرفين المدعوين معنا ، فسوف يزيدنا هذا شرفا" عظيما":12: .

شكر خاص جدا" لكل من الاخوة  :84:  
BTF
م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد
gold_fire_engineer
م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة
شرى كوول 2​


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (24 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم / بشار طاهر الشبيبي 
الجنسيه/ يمني 
الديانه / مسلم والحمد الله 
تاريخ الميلاد / 1982م 
محل الاقامه / اليمن -محافظه اب 
المهنه / خريج المعهد الوطن التقني بتعاون مع المانى 
التخصص/ تكييف وتبريد حاصل على تقدير ممتاز في التكييف وتبريد حاصل على الثاني من الاوئل في التكييف وتبريد في الجمهوريه اليمنيه لسنه 2002 م/ 2003م

الشهاده الحاصل عليه/
1- شهاة الثانويه العامه 
2- شهادة دبلوم التقني في التكييف وتبريد 
3- شهادة دورات كمبيوتر


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (26 مارس 2006)

_السلام عليكم ورحمه الله_ 

شكرنا الجميع الاخوه والاخوات الذين شاركو في نحب نتعرف ونحب نتشرف وهذا شرف لانا وشرف القسم التكييف وتبريد الرجو من الجميع المشاركه
 
وخالص تحياتي لأخوتى المبدعين في قسم التكييف وتبريد 

 
م/أحمد عفيفي
م/ محمد عبد الفتاح
وأختنا المتميزة دائما 
م/ N.C
_وفقناء الله الى ما يحبه ويرضه انشاء الله يارب_


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (28 مارس 2006)

*سيرة ذاتية*
​
الاسم/ بشار طاهر عبده الشبيبي
تاريخ الميلاد/1983م
محل الميلاد/ إب - بعدان
الديانه / مسلم والحمد الله
الجنسية/ يمني
الحالة/ عازب
****************


*المؤهلات:*
- شهادة ثانوية عامة 1999م – 2000م
- شهادة الدبلوم التقني في مجال التكييف والتبريد في المعهد الوطني للتقنيين والمدربين بالتعاون مع هيئة التعاون الفني الألماني
- شهادة كمبيوتر
- مشروع تخرج مخازن اليوسفي للتبريد 
- شهادة خبرة عملية في ورشة الأخوان للتكييف والتبريد عدن

*الخبرات:*
- خبرة لمدة ثلاثة أشهر في مجال تركيب وصيانة المكيفات في مؤسسة فوجيتا اليابانية
- خمس سنوات من الخبرة في مجال الأجهزة المنزلية والتكييف والتبريد قبل الدراسة في المعهد التقني
- خبرة لمدة عام في مخزن اليوسفي للتبريد والتكييف
- خبره المده سنه في شركه الجعدي التجميد وتصدير الاسماك
*المهارات:*
- كرة قدم 
- ركوب الخيل 
- قيادة سيارات
- تصميم الابتكار في مجال التكييف وتبريد

*اللغة:*
- عربي 
- إنجليزي


أخي الكريم ..
يمنع وضع وسيلة الاتصال ضمن المشاركات ..
الرجاء التقيد بقوانين الملتقى ..


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (28 مارس 2006)

C.V.​

_Personal Data:_
Name : Bashar Taher Abdo Al-Shabaybi
Date of Birth : 1983
Place of Birth : Ibb- Badan
Nationality : Yemeni
Marital Status : single
Address : Ibb, Badan
**************
​ 
_Qualifications & Certificates:_
- High Secondary School, 1999/2000
- Diploma in Technical Education & Vocational Training, Refrigeration & Conditioning, National Institute for Technicians & Trainers in cooperation with the GTZ
- Computer certificate
- Graduation Project at Al-Yousfi Stores for Refrigeration​ 
_Experiences_
- Worked for the Japanese Fujita Corporation from 01/04/2004 till 30/06/2004, in the field of installation & maintenance of conditioners
- Worked for Al-Akhwan for Refrigeration & Conditioning during the period of study in the Institute, which extended for two years
- Have experience in the field of appliances, refrigeration & conditioning before study​ 
_Skills:_
Riding horses, football, driving cars​ 
_Languages:_
Arabic (mother tongue)
English ( Fair) ​ 


أخي الكريم ..
يمنع وضع وسيلة الاتصال ضمن المشاركات ..
الرجاء التقيد بقوانين الملتقى ..


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (28 مارس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
القد الرسلة ا اسيره الذاتيه لانه مهمه لكل من يريد تقديم طلب توضيف 


القد الرسلتها الستفاده 

والله من وراء القصد وربنا يوفقكم 
_ولكم مني جزيل الشكر_


----------



## amerhvac (29 مارس 2006)

*سيرة ذاتيه - عامر*

عامر السيد محمود - مدرس تبريد وتكييف خبرة 8سنوات - 30 عام - متزوج - مصرى - مقيم بمدينة بنها القليوبية
****************

أخي الكريم ..
يمنع وضع وسيلة الاتصال ضمن المشاركات ..
الرجاء التقيد بقوانين الملتقى ..


المشرف العام


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 مارس 2006)

اهلا ومـــــــــرحبا بكم


----------



## تقوى الله (29 مارس 2006)

*ترحيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​نود ان نرحب بالاخوة الكرام  
بشار الشبيبي
 
amerhvac

ونرحب بالاخ الكريم amerhvac كل الترحيب في منتدانا العظيم ، وخاصة قسمنا المميز التبريد والتكييف :12: ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يكون اداة نافعة لك وللمسلمين اجمعين ، واتمني ان نكون عند حسن ظنك ، وان يوفقنا الله تعالي في الرد علي استفساراتك ، وننتظر منك ان تكون عضوا" فعالا" في اقرب وقت ممكن باذن الله تعالي  .

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## حجاج الصيفي (29 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="7 70"]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احب ان اشكر الاخت n.cعلي هذه البادره الطيبه
الاسم:حجاج عرفه عبد الباري علي حسين محمد حسين الصيفي
الديانه: الحمد لله علي نعمة الاسلام (اللهم يامقلب القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي دينك)
اللقب:خليفه المسلمين (ان شاء الله)
الجنسيه:فلاح مصري اصيل
الوظيفه الحالية:طالب بكلية الهندسة قسم ميكاترونيكس جامعه 6 اكتوبر الفرقه الثالثة
تاريخ الميلاد:3/10/1984
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته[/FRAME]


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (30 مارس 2006)

*الحمد لله !!!*


[FRAME="11 70"] 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الاسم : عبد المنعم 
الديانة : مسلم ، الحمد والشكر لله 
الجنسية : عربي سوري 
تاريخ الميلاد : 9/1/1964 
الشهادة : اجازة في الهندسة الميكانيكية - شعبة هندسة القوى - بتقدير جيد جداً - معدل التخرج 74.01% ... والحمد لله كنت الاول على الدفعة ..
المهنة : مهندس موظف + اعمال أخرى ..
الهوايات : مطالعة الكتب العلمية والدينية والحاسوبية ..
الامنيات : رضا الله ورضا الوالدين ورضا المجتمع وان تكون الامة المحمّدية بكل أجيالها مبدعةً ومميّزة 

وشكراً 
[/FRAME]​


----------



## عثمان منصور (30 مارس 2006)

[السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
اخواني مهندسي التبريد و التكييف اشكركم شكرا جزيلا على ما تقدمونه من كتب قيمة و اسأل الله تعلى ان تجدوا ذلك في ميزان حسناتكم, و جزاكم الله خير.
اعرفكم اولا بنفسي
عثمان منصور . من اليمن . اعمل كمهندس ميكانيكي في الشركة اليمنية للغاز الطبيعي المسيل (المسال) (LNG). 
اخواني قد تكون هذه هي المرة الاولى التي اشارك فيها في موضوع التكييف و التبريد, ولكن لابد لي ان الفت نظركم الى امر مهم جدا و الاخص في هذا العصر, ألا و هو موضوع (تبريد و اسالة الغازات) هذا الموضوع يا اخواني يشغل اليوم حيزا ضخما في عالم التكنولوجيا و التصنيع, خاصتا بعد التوصل الى طرق للاستفادة من الغاز الطبيعي كوقود و كمادة اولية للكثير من الصناعات البتروكيميائية و قد اثبتت هذه الطرق نجاح هذا المجال من الناحية العملية و الاقتصادية ايضا.
اخواني, كل ما اريد قوله هو اني قرأت بعض مواضيعكم السابقة و لم اجد انكم تطرقتم الى هذا الموضوع فاحببت ان الفت انتباهكم اليه. و بالنسبة لي فلدي بعض المعلومات و الكتب (الالكترونية) و ألود افادتكم بها و انشاء الله ازودكم بها في اقرب وقت ممكن.
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## تقوى الله (30 مارس 2006)

*شكرا" لك لهذا التنبيه*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أخي الكريم عثمان منصور ... 
في البداية ما علينا الا نرحب بك كل الترحيب في منتدانا العظيم ، وقسمنا المميز علي وجه الخصوص ، واشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا لفت النظر لما هو جديد ، واعلم اخي الكريم اننا نعلم هذه التقنية جيدا" ، ولكن نظرا" لان القسم جديد الانشاء ، فنريد ان نقوم بتسلسل الموضوعات من الالف الي الياء ، اي اننا نحاول بالقدر المستطاع الخوض في جميع الموضوعات ولكن بتسلسلها ، وسوف نقوم باذن الله تعالي في طرح الموضوعات عن الوحدات المركزية بطرقها المختلفة ، أعلم ان الموضوع استغرق الكثير من الوقت ، ولكن ارجو من الجميع التماس الاعذار نظرا" لظروف الوقت الضيقة ، وجزاك الله خيرا" اخي الكريم ، ونحن بانتظار مشاركاتك ان شاء الله تعالي المميزة .​ 
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (30 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً بك أخي عثمان !*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
عثمان منصور مرحباً بك في أسرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب, وخصوصاً في قسم التبريد وتكييف الهواء, وأسأل الله أن تكون من الباقة المميزة هنا من الأعضاء الكرام والمشرفين.
اما بحصوص طلبك, نعم أؤيد أننا لم نتطرق إلى فكرة إسالة الغازات, وبصراحة هو موضوع يطلب لأول مرة, كما أن الوقت إلى حد ما محدود, وذلك أيضاً ليس بعذر لنا, فما علي إلا أن أقول أنه بالتعاون بينك وبيننا نستطيع أن نطرق إلى مواضيع جديدة وذات قيمة هامة لنا جميعاً
وتحياتي​


----------



## عمر الطويل (30 مارس 2006)

*اتشرف بكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
_اتشرف بأن اعرف نفسي لكم_ ​ 
الاسم: عمر الطويل.
الديانة: الأسلام والحمد لله.
الجنسية: الاردنية.
تاريخ الميلاد: 1\11\1985.
محل الاقامة: الاردن.
التخصص: طالب كلية الهندسة في مجال التكييف والتبريد مستوى دبلوم وانشاء الله خريج في 7\2006 .​ 
الهوايات: ​
سباق السيارات.​
الانترنت.​
العاب القوى.​
الامنيات: اولا رضا الله والوالدين ثم الابداع في نظم التكييف والتبريد ومواكبة جميع التطورات في في هذا المجال.​ 
المؤهلات:​
دبلوم صناعي في مجال الادوات الصحية والتدفئة المركزية.
الثانوية العامة (الصناعي) في مجال التدفئة المركزية.
دبلوم في نظم التكييف والتبريد (ان شاء الله).
والله ولي الصالحين​


----------



## المهندس (30 مارس 2006)

مساء الخيرات و المسرات ..

:20: 

الحقيقة كان لي الرغبة في المشاركة في الموضوع منذ البداية ..
إلا أن اشكالية التطوير و بعض الاعمال جعلتني اتأخر في الحضور ..

فشكراً للمهندسة N.C على الدعوة ..
ومتأسف في تأخري في التلبية ..
​
الاسم : فيصل بن سالم​
الديانة : مسلم و لله الحمد​
الجنسية : سعودي​
تاريخ الميلاد : 1980​
محل الاقامة : الرياض​
المهنة : ضابط مهندس ​
الهوايات : تصفح الانترنت - الاطلاع على كل جديد - و كل جديد في عالم الاتصالات المتجددة​
التخصص : تخصصي هو الهندسة الكهربائية - تخصص عام ، بدأ التخصيص بمسمى الأقسام في السنوات التي بعدنا ، درست الكثير من مواد البور و الآلات و الاتصالات ، و مشروع التخرج كان مرتبط بين البور و الالكترونيات ، تخرجت ولله الحمد قبل عامين ونصف ، عملت في إدارة المشاريع في احد الوزارات لمدة أشهر قليلة ، ثم التحقت بالقطاع العسكري ومازلت كذلك - و الحمد لله على كل حال .​
الامنيات : اتمنى رضا الله أولاً ثم رضا الوالدين ، و ان يقدر الله لي أن ابرهما كما ربياني ، كما أتمنى من الله أن يقدر لنا أن نخدم جميع المسلمين من خلال هذا الملتقى بتقديم كل مفيد و نافع في جميع مجالات الهندسة و اختلاف تطبيقاتها .​
كما يمكنك من خلال هذا الرابط قراءة المقابلة التي تمت معي قبل عامين ، و عقبال أن نلتقي مع الجميع في حوارات و لقاءات .​

و للجميع تحياتي و تقديري ..
​​


----------



## خالد على البسيونى (30 مارس 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 
السلام عليكم 
اسمى خالد البسيونى 
مسلم والحمد لله
مصرى 
من المحله الكبرى
طالب فى الهندسه 
الفرقة الثانية
قسم ميكانيكا قوى
اود ان اصبح صديق لكم
وشكرا
[/FRAME]


----------



## تقوى الله (31 مارس 2006)

*تشرفنا بمعرفتكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​نود ان نرحب بالاخوة الكرام ...  

حجاج الصيفي 
 
مهندسنا القدير م.abdmenem
 
عثمان منصور
 
وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## تقوى الله (31 مارس 2006)

*ترحيب خاص جدا"*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ترحيب خاص جدا" بأخي الكريم ...​المهندس 
 

فيا مرحبا" فالمنتدي كله بجميع اقسامه عندنا ، تشرفنا بالتعرف عليك  ، واشكرك خالص الشكر علي تلبية هذه الدعوة  ، واتمني ان ينال قسمنا إعجابك ، فنحن بفضل الله نحاول جاهدين علي الوصول به الي القمة ان شاء الله :12: .​


----------



## تقوى الله (31 مارس 2006)

*ترحيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​نرحب بالاخ الكريم ... 

خالد على البسيونى
 
هذا شرف لنا ان نتعرف عليك ، وان تصبح صديقا" لكل القسم ، واتمني ان نكون عند حسن ظنك ان شاء الله ، ولانك ميكانيكا قوي فان شاء الله يعجبك هذا المجال وتتخصص فيه :81: ، فمرحبا" بك معنا في قسمنا المميز :12:​


----------



## احمد شحاتة (31 مارس 2006)

الاسم : احمد شحاته 
العنوان : اسكندرية
المهنة : موظف فى شركة
التعليم : معهد فوق متوسط ( تبريد وتكميف )
الامنيات : انى اشتغل فى المهنة واكون جدير فيها وفى اصلاحاتها
اريد التعرف على مبادى التبريد العملى والتعرف على السوق المحلى من خلال المهنة


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (31 مارس 2006)

*مرحباً بك !*



احمد شحاتة قال:


> الاسم : احمد شحاته
> العنوان : اسكندرية
> المهنة : موظف فى شركة
> التعليم : معهد فوق متوسط ( تبريد وتكميف )
> ...


 
مرحباً بك أحي أحمد, في أسرة ملتقى المهندسين العرب
ونتمنى أن تستفيد وتفيد أخوانك المسلمين هنا في هذا الملتقى
تحياتي​


----------



## احمد شحاتة (31 مارس 2006)

الاسم احمد شحاتة من اسكندرية


----------



## ابو حسين (1 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"] 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

احب اشارك الجميع بعد الحاح من الاخت N.C ​ 

الاسم :- ابو حسين و سابقاً مهندس بالصدفة​
الديانة :- مسلم ولله الحمد​
الجنسية :- سعودي​
تاريخ الميلاد :- 1977​
المهنة :- مهندس ميكانيكي و أعمل مهندس مشرف في قسم التكييف والميكانيكا في الحرم المكي .​
محل الاقامة : مكة المكرمة ​
الهوايات :- البحث في الانترنت و الكشتات(الخروج مع الاصحاب )​
الامنيات :- ان يكتبنا الشهادة في سبيل الله وان يرحم جميع المسلمين على الجهل الذي هم فيه ​
[/FRAME]​​


----------



## تقوى الله (1 أبريل 2006)

*لو هذا الالحاح*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ولو هذا الالحاح :81: ما كنا تعرفنا بأحد افضل المشرفين بالمنتدي :80: (فهي صدفة) ... ، ولم ينبع هذا الا من احترامي الشديد لك ، فلنرحب بك اخي الكريم ... 

ابو حسين
 
نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان ينال قسمنا هذا اعجابك :12: ، والذي نعمل دائما" علي تطويره وتحديثه ، واشكرك كل الشكر علي تلبية الدعوة  :56: .​


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أبريل 2006)

*اعرفكم بنفسي*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعرفكم بنفسي
الاسم:السيد صابر مسعد بدوي
الديانه:مسلم
تاريخ الميلاد:28\9\1987
محل الاقامه:مصر\محافظه شمال سيناء\العريش
المهنه:طالب بالمدرسه الصناعيه المتقدمه نظام الخمس سنوات \السنه الخامسه والاخيره قسم تبريد وتكييف
الاول علي دفعتي ثلاث سنوات علي التوالي والحمد لله وان شاء الله هكون الاول السنه دي
طبعا سنه اولي في الضياع هذا من الناحيه الدراسيه
المهنه من الناحيه العمليه:امتلك والحمد لله مركز صيانه لصيانه وحدات التبريد والتكييف بمدينه العريش
الهوايات؛الحمد لله بكتب شعر عاميه واغاني \السباحه \ الصيد \ الاطلاع عل كل ما هو جديد \ القرائه في كل المجالات
التحديات:انا دائا في سباق مع الزمن \ اتحدي الفشل واخاف منه ودائما اعمل لازود قدراتي الخاصه التي تجعلني انتصر عليه.
الامنيات: اتمني دائما ان اتخلص من عيوبي وان يرضى عني المولى عز وجل واتمني ان يعم السلام علي العالم وان تتحد الدول العربيه
هدفي في الحياه:هو الوصول الي القمه اعلى قمه \وان احافظ علي سمعتي في السوق وان اعوض ابي عن كل التعب الذي تعبه معايا.
اشكركم **في رعايه الله


----------



## mohsen1744 (1 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="10 70"]*السلام عليكم اخوانى الأعزاء*
أخوكم فى الله مهندس / محسن حامد محمود عبدالحليم
خريج كلية الهندسة بشبرا قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية 2003
الجنسية/ مصرىالديانة/ مسلم
تاريخ الميلاد /  31/8/1981
محل الأقامة / بنها القليوبية مصر
مشروع التخرج / تصميم التكييف المركزى لاحدى فنادق السعودية وعمل تصميم كامل للوحدات تحت اشراف احد اساتذة التكييف فى مصر
الخبرة / فى البداية عملت بأحد شركات مقاولات التكييف المركزى كنت مسئولا عن تنفيذ بعض العمليات منها بعض الفيلات بقرية رويال هيلز بمدينة السادس من أكتوبر ثم انتقلت لأحد شركات الموردة للأجهزة فى مصر وهى ماركة اردنية الصنع كنت اعمل بالمكتب الفنى بها مسئولا عن عمليات التكييف المركزى وعمل الدراسات وتقديم عروض المناقصات
والأن أعمل حاليا بأحد المكاتب الأستشارية فى القاهرة حيث يوجد مشاريع كبرة بالمملكة العربية السعودية يتم تصميمها منها حوالى 82 فندق بالمدينة المنورة وبعض المشاريع بمكة وجدة والخبر
الهوايات / البرمجة و كرة القدم 
الأمنيات / أتمنى من الله عز وجل أولا رضا الوالدين ثم اتمنى ان مجالنا هذا هو مجال المهندسين وليس مجال من لا مجال له اتمنى كما قال أحد اصدقائى ان ينمو المجال بالعلماء
وفقنا الله تعالي وهدانا وإياكم إلي صراطه المستقيم و إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه .
و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .
 أخوكم فى الله 
محسن حامد[/FRAME]


----------



## جاسر (2 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,



جاسر سالم الغانمي الحربي.
مُسلم.
السعودية - جدة.
بكالوريوس هندسة طيران.
أعمل في مجال تحلية المياة وانتاج الطاقة.
29 عام, متزوج, ولدي طفلة.
الهوايات حسب المزاج!
وهنا مقابلتي: لقاء مع جاسر
دمتم بخير


----------



## تقوى الله (2 أبريل 2006)

*مرحبا" بالاخوة الكرام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​نود ان نرحب بالاخوة الكرام ...  

mohsen1744
 
السيد صابر
 

بالفعل تشرفنا و سعدنا بالتعرف عليكم ، وشكرا" لكم لتلبية هذه الدعوة .

وتقبلوا خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## تقوى الله (2 أبريل 2006)

*بالفعل تشرفنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ترحيب خاص جدا" بأخي الكريم ...​جاسر
 

فيا مرحبا" بالاخ الكريم الطيار الماهر ، التفكير الان هو ربط مجال التبريد والتكييف بالطيران  ، نظرا" لاننا ان شاء الله علي مشارف التخرج ، اقترح عليّ الاخ الزميل م.أحمد عفيفي ان نفوم عمل وحدة تبريد مياه مثلجة Chiiler طائر  فما رأيك :81: ، استعد لمناقشة الفكرة  ، بالفعل تشرفنا بالتعرف عليك  ، واشكرك خالص الشكر علي تلبية هذه الدعوة  ، واتمني ان ينال قسمنا إعجابك ، فنحن بفضل الله نحاول جاهدين علي الوصول به الي القمة ان شاء الله :12: .​


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا للاخوة جميعا على ما قدموه وانا احب ان اعرفكم بنفسى
الاسم:محمد عذاب الدبيانى
الدولة:العراق /بغداد
العمر:29
التحصيل الدراسى:بكلوريوس هندسة ميكانيك
الاختصاص:تبريد وتكييف
الهوايات:المطالعة وممارسة الرياضة
الامنيات:ان يعم السلام بالعالم وخصوصا بالدول الاسلامية


----------



## تقوى الله (4 أبريل 2006)

*وهذا شرف لنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​فلنرحب بالاخ الكريم ...

محمدالدبيانى 
 

علي انضمامك الكريم لنا ، ويسعدنا ويشرفنا ان تكون أحد الاعضاء الفعالين :15:بقسمنا المميز التبريد والتكييف :12: ، واتمني ان نكون جميعا" عند حسن ظنك .
وتقبل تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## محمدالدبيانى (4 أبريل 2006)

لى الشرف بالانضمام اليكم واشكركم على هذه الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## أبو سيف (7 أبريل 2006)

أولاً أحب أشكر أختي NCعلى هذه البادرة الرائعة وجزاها عنا كل خير ​
الاسم :- أبو سيف​
الديانة :- مسلم ولله الحمد .​
الجنسية :- سعودي . ​
تاريخ الميلاد :- 27/3/1984 .​
محل الاقامة :- الرياض.​
المهنة :- فني تكييف وتبريد (حديث التخرج).​
الهوايات :- الانترنت - برمجة المواقع - السفر - قراءة الشعر.​
التخصص :- دبلوم التبريد والتكييف.​
الامنيات :- أتمنى أولاً برضا اللـه عزوجل وتوفيقه وتسير أموري جميعها أن أكون صاحب شركة عقارية ومقاولات كبيرة جداً وتكون أموالي في خدمه الأسلام والمسلمين.​
 وأتمنى من اللـه عزوجل التوفيق لي ولكم في الدنيا والأخرة​ 


ولكم مني خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير ،،،​


----------



## عمرالسعيد (9 أبريل 2006)

[FRAME="11 70"]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اسمي عمر سعيد
مهندس تكييف 
من العراق بغداد 
اعمل رئيس قسم التكييف في شركة اسيا سيل للموبايل
سبق لي العمل بعدة شركات في سوريا
عنوان البريد omar_saeed7***********[/FRAME]


----------



## عمرالسعيد (9 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز ابو حسين 
اخوك عمر سعيد 
اذا احببت وبدون الحاح اذا حابب ممكن اتعرف عليك اكثر؟؟؟
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## الاردن (12 أبريل 2006)

انا الاردن من الاردن
ادرس في جامعة البلقاء التطبيقيه
مع العلم بانني ساكون من طلاب اول دفعة هندسة نظم التكييف والتبريد
 واريدمساعدتي باقتراحاتكم مشروع تخرج مميز استطيع ان اخدم امتي الاسلاميه ووطني العربي من خلاله فالرجاء ان لا تبخلو علي باقتراحاتكم
راجيا ان يكون هذا في ميزان حساتي وحسناتكم


----------



## nory (17 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الاسم : شهاب الدين عوض عثمان 
العمر : الأعمار بيد الله 
الجنسية : عربي الأصل سوداني المولد ومقيم بالمملكة العربية السعودية 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1974م
المهنة : مهندس مبيعات
الأمنيات : رضاء الله والوالدين وان يعود العرب والإسلام كما كانوا 
والشكر إلى كل الكوكبة المتفردة ولى الشرف أن أكون ضمن هذه المجموعة 
فهلا قبلتموني عضوا صغيرا فى محراب مجلسكم العامر 
التحية لكي N.C 
وكل الاحترام لكم 
BTF 
محمد عبد الفتاح 
محمد يوسف 
احمد عفيفى 
شرى كول 2
بشار
عامر


----------



## تقوى الله (17 أبريل 2006)

*فلنرحب بكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​فلنرحب بالاخوة الكرام... :84:​أبو سيف
 
عمرالسعيد
 
الاردن
 
nory
 

وهذا شرف كبير لنا انضمامكم الكريم لنا ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم ، وان تكونوا جميعا" أعضاء فعالين في اقرب وقت ان شاء الله .

وتقبلوا جميعا" خالص تحياتي ،،، ​


----------



## م. عيسى بن راشد (25 أبريل 2006)

أشكر أختي NCعلى هذه البادرة الرائعة وجزاها عنا كل خير ​

الاسم :- عيسى بن راشد بن عبدالرحمن​
الديانة :- مسلم ولله الحمد .​
الجنسية :- بحريني ولي الفخر . ​
تاريخ الميلاد :- 27/12/1983 .​
محل الاقامة :- مملكة البحرين - المحرق.​
المهنة :-مهندس تكييف وتبريد بأدارة المشاريع والصيانه تلفزيون البحرين .​
الهوايات :-  قراءة الشعر.​
التخصص :- دبلوم هندسة ميكانيكه عام - بكلريوس اجهزة تبريد وتكيف.​
الخبرات :- 4 سنوات تخصص خدمات هندسية فرع تبريد وتكيف - 3 سنوات تخصص هندسة ميكانيكية - 2 هندسة اجهزة تبريد وتكيف - 3سنوات مهندس تكيف وتبريد واجهزة الحريق ونظام المراقبة.​
وأتمنى من اللـه عزوجل التوفيق لي ولكم في الدنيا والأخرة​ 
​ 

ولكم مني خالص الشكر والاحترام والتقدير ،،،​


[/quote]


----------



## wajeeh (25 أبريل 2006)

*أن تصل متأخرأً خيراً من أن لا تصل***

الاسم : وجيه
الجنسية :عربي سوري
تولد :1976
الشهادة: معهد متوسط لهندسة الالكترون
الدورات: دورة في الصيانة الالكترونية 
دورة في التبريد والتكييف { بعد عشقي لهذا الاختصاص الذي لم أكن أعرف عنه شيئ
فدخلت في مجال الصيانة العملية لكني أعتبر أني مازلت في
بداية الطريق}
الهوايات: امبراطور الأدب...الشعر..
لو أني في التبريد كنت مهندساً لعزلت قلبي عن ميادين الهوى
وحفظت فيه الدفئَ دفئَ محبـــةٍ ومسحت عن جنبيه آثارَ الجوى :68:


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (25 أبريل 2006)

أخى الفاضل وجيه اهلا بك ....... ولكن!!!!
لو كنت اعرف ان فى التبريد هوى وجوى ^^^ لتركت التخصص من 35 سنة؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 أبريل 2006)

أضحكتني كثيراً يااستاذ شرى .. 
بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (26 أبريل 2006)

أخى م. عبد المنعم

يعنى هذا انى باعرف اكتب شعر؟؟؟؟؟:68: :68: :68:


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (26 أبريل 2006)

ما شاء الله ..
لقد وضعت شعراً موزوناً على البحر القصير ..
واتيت فيه مايسمى السجع .. هوى و جوى 
هههههههههههههه!!!!!!!


----------



## wajeeh (26 أبريل 2006)

*ٌٌُإعتذار*

في موضوعنا الجديد هذا سوف نقوم بإذن الله تعالي بالخروج عن نطاق العمل لفترة ترويح عن النفس ،
وهو كلام المشرفة الأخت N0C
0000000000
فإن كنت تعمل في التبريد
فهذا لايعني إقحام القلب في جو المهنة البارد { حتى ولوكنت متقدماً في العمر}
لأن للمهنة وجهان 00 تبريد وتدفئة00

وما أشبه القلب بالضاغط في حالتيه المادية والروحية 
سبحان الله..!!
 :69:
00جازاكم الله ألف ألف خير
وتقبلوني تلميذاً بين أيديكم الخضراء
معتذراً عن أخطاء لم أرتكبها0000!


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (27 أبريل 2006)

أخى الفاضل / wajeeh
بعد التحية

فإن كنت تعمل في التبريد
فهذا لايعني إقحام القلب في جو المهنة البارد { حتى ولوكنت متقدماً في العمر}
لأن للمهنة وجهان 00 تبريد وتدفئة00
يا صديقى ضعنى فى اى وجه تبريد - تدفئه 
وانا تحت امرك ...

مع تحياتى...


----------



## mohsen1744 (27 أبريل 2006)

*للحريه حدود*

أخوانى الأعزاء نحن فى منتدى مهندسين وليس فى ملتقى للشات والرد على رسائل بعضنا
لا بد من وضع حد للحرية داخل القسم فلقد هوجمت سابقا عندما أبديت رأى فى مايحدث فى المنتدى ولكنى اليوم أقول لكم أخوتى الأعزاء ايا كان الموجود سنه صغير أم كبير فلا بد من احترام الجمنيع وفكر الجميع فالمهندس وجيه قد أبدى رأيه او تعبيرة فى بيت من الشعر ارى فى نظرى انه لم يعمل جريمه لمهاجمته هكذا اخوانى حتى اذا كان قد أخطا فيتم تقديم النصيحه فى اسلوب به لباقة 
أخيرا لابد من التفكير فى النهوض بالقسم وليس رؤيه ما نكتبه لبعضنا البعض أو نرد على بعضنا البعض


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (28 أبريل 2006)

اخى الفاضل 

نحن نتكلم تحت عنوان "نحب نتعرف..نحب نتشرف " وبعيدا عن مواضيع المنتدى الجادة كما ذكرت الاخت الفاضلة N.C .
والاخ وجية قال بيت من الشعرعلى سبيل الترويح عن النفس وقد اعجبنى ورديت عليه طبعا كمزاح فقط ليس الا ولم اقم بمهاجمته كما ذكرت.. والا ففى نفسك اشياء اخرى لانعلمها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الله يعلمها.
وانا اعرف اللباقة فى اسلوب الكلام ... عزيزى لا تسكب الزيت على النار.
وشكرا لك لان صاحب الموضوع لم يرد بهذا السلوب...!!!!!!!!


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 أبريل 2006)

يقول الشاعر رحمه الله :

لا تنهى عن خلقٍ وتأتي مثله ...... عار عليك اذا فعلت عظيم​


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
أحب أعرفكم بنفسي ... 
الاسم .. مي توفيق محمد 
تاريخ الميلاد .. 15 - 8 - 1984
محل الميلاد .. الزقازيق - محافظة الشرقية ..
الجنسية .. مصرية .. 
الديانة .. مسلمة ..
المهنة / طالبة بالفرقة الرابعة قسم الهندسة المعمارية ... كلية هندسة ... جامعة الزقازيق 
والحمد لله بكون من الأوائل .. وعقبال السنة دي ..


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (28 أبريل 2006)

اختي المهندسة مي ..
اهلاً بك في ملتقانا وقسمنا تبريد وتكييف الهواء .. 
ماشاء الله جلّ اعضاء الملتقى طلبة من الاوائل .. وهذا من فضل الله على عباده .. فله الحمد والشكر ..

اختنا في الله سؤال ؟؟؟؟
نرجو منك ان تقدمي لنا موضوعاً عن المنازل الشمسية .. بمعنى فكرة عن امكانية تصميم منزل ، نستطيع ان نستفيد من واجهاته الاربعة من الطاقة الشمسية في عمليات التدفئة والتكييف ..


----------



## تقوى الله (28 أبريل 2006)

*وهذا شرف لنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

فلنرحب بالاخوة الكرام جميعا" 

wajeeh
:34: 
م. عيسى بن راشد
:34: 
بالفعل تشرفنا وسعدنا بالتعرف عليكم اخواني في الله ، واتمني ان نكون عند حسن ظنكم ، ونتمني ان نجد منكم كل ما هو مميز وجديد ان شاء الله .
تقبلوا جميعا" تحياتي ،،، :7:​


----------



## تقوى الله (28 أبريل 2006)

*ترحيب خاص بالمهندسة مي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

وهذا تشريف لنا وترحيب بك أختي الكريمة في الله 

المهندسة مي 
:34: 
فبالطبع ان يكون لكي تشريف وترحيب خاص ، فأنت والحمد لله بعد طول صبر أول بنت تقوم بالتسجيل معنا ، وهذا يعطينا قوة اكثر :15: ، وطبعا" هذا من حظي السعيد :34: ، اخر صبري خير ان شاء الله ،
بالفعل تشرقت بالتعرف عليكي ، وللعلم انني كنت اريد دراسة الهندسة المعمارية ، فالرسم هو هوايتي ، والعمارة افضلها جدا" لما فيها من فن راقي :7: ، وليس فن الماكينات :71: .

وتقبلي خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## yasser alieldin (30 أبريل 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
على فكره الفكره حلوه
ياسر نبيه على الدين عبد العليم
ميكاترونكس
الفرقه الاولى
جامعه 6 اكتوبر
الشعر وركوب الخيل(مش كتير)والتخصص كمان واحيانا الملاكمه اهم الهوايات
وتقبلوا تحياتى
اخوكم 
Yarn


----------



## for cooling (2 مايو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مررت بالصدفه على هذا الموقع فوجدت به ما أردت ، موقع جميل جدا يجمع عقول نيره ونواة مستقبل .

‘إسمحوا لي ان أن أكون بينكم عضواً جديدً لنتبادل المنافع في ما يحب الله ويرضى .

كانت الاخت N.c طريقاً ممهداً لدخولي لهذا الموقع الرائع عن طريق هذه الزاوية فشكرا لها.

الأسم / أحمد محمد
الميلاد/ 1983
الجنسية/ سعودي
المهنه/ طالب في الكلية التقنية بالرياض

* حصلت على شهادة الدبلوم العالي من الكلية التقنية .
* إلتحقت في إحدى الشركات الكبيرة في الرياض وعملت فيها لمدة سنة ونصف وحصلت على شهاداة تقدير من تلك الشركة وغيرها من الشركات داخل وخارج المملكة .
* الآن متفرغ لإكمال الدراسة لهندسة التبريد والتكييف .
*​


----------



## فارسي (2 مايو 2006)

*مشاركة خجولة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حقاً إنني أتشرف بكم جميعاً ، وأخص بهذا الشرف 
الأخ الكريم جاسر 
والأخ أبو حسين 
والمهندس أحمد عفيفي 
والمهندس عبد المنعم 
وبكم جميعاً 
والحمد لله


----------



## تقوى الله (3 مايو 2006)

*وهذا شرف لنا*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وهذا شرف كبير لنا ان يشرفنا الاخوة الكرام 
yasser alieldin 
 
for cooling
 
حسام الشيخ
 
فمرحبا" بكم جميعا" معنا في قسمنا المميز ، وسعدنا بتواجدكم الكريم ، نتمني من الله العلي القدير ان نكون جميعا" عند حسن ظنكم ، والجميل انها مشاركة متنوعة الاقسام الجميلة كلها .
وتقبلوا جميعا" خالص تحياتي ،،،​


----------



## مهندس كريم (3 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بالرغم من انى لست عضوا مميزا ولم اقدم شيئا للملتقى الا اننى متابع جيد للمواضيع ولا اشارك برايى الا فى اضيق الحدود واكاد اكون قد قرأت اغلب مواضيع المنتدي فى قسم المدنى والعمارة وحاليا اتصفح قسم التبريد وبناءا على دعوة الاخت n.c اعرفكم بنفسي..........
الاسم : كريم
المهنة : مهندس مدنى
الجنسية : مصري سوهاج
الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
تاريخ الميلاد: سبتمبر 1980
سنة التخرج:2002
جامعة التخرج : اسيوط
الحالة الاجتماعية : اعزب
العمل : عملت لمدة سنتين فى مصر فى شركة مقاولات خاصة واشرفت على العديد من المشاريع ثم انتقلت بعدها للعمل فى المملكة العربية السعودية حيث اعمل حاليا فى الخبر بالمنطقة الشرقية فى احدى شركات المقاولات.
الهواية : الانترنت والتعارف على الاصدقاء :33: والقراءة 
الامنيات : اتمنى رضا الله والوالدين عليا واتمنى التوفيق لبلدنا الغالى مصر وان تكون فى امن واستقرار وسلام واتمنى ان يصلح الله من حال الامة العربية جمعيا .. شخصيا اتمنى ان امتلك شركة مقاولات خاصة بى واتمنى الاستقرار فى حياتى وارجو ان لا تضحكون من امنيتى القادمة لان فعلا اكاد مغرم بها وهى انى امتلك سيارة رولز رايس حديثة خاصة بى:79: وارجو ان تقبلونى صديقا خفيفا عليكم .. وفقكم الله


----------



## تقوى الله (3 مايو 2006)

*شكرا" لك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
فلنرحب بالاخ الكريم
مهندس كريم 
 
ضيفا" كريما" معنا ، واشكرك علي تلبية هذه الدعوة ، اتمني من الله العلي القدير ان نكون جميعا" عند حسن ظنك ، فمرحبا" بك معنا في قسمنا المميز :12: ،ونتمني ان يحقق لك الله ما تتمناه :79: ،، ولكن اذا قمت بعمل شركة مقاولات خاصة ان شاء الله ، سوف نقوم نحن بالاستيلاء علي جزء التكييف في العمليات المتكاملة :15: ، ولكن ما رأيك ...  .
واعتذر مرة اخري علي عدم الرد نظرا" لظروف الامتحانات .
وتقبل خالص تحياتي ،،،  ​


----------



## sam6 (4 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : هيثم محمود
تاريخ الميلاد : 18-11-1979
محل الميلاد : المنصوره - مصر
الديانة : مسلم ولله الحمد
المهنة : مهندس تصميم وتركيب تكييف مركزى 
محل الاقامة والعمل : دولة الكويت
التعليم: بكالوريوس الهندسة الميكانيكة المعهد العالى العاشر من رمضان -مصر
الهوايات : الكمبيوتر -تصليح الاشياء
الامنيات الشخصية : ان اكون مهندس ناجح وان اكون مدير ناجح بعد ذلك باذن الله
الامنيات العامة : ان يصلح الله امتنا الاسلاميه ويعيد لها قوتها على ايدينا انشاء الله 
واخير
اشكر الاخت N.c على هذا الموضوع الجميل وننتظر منها الافكال الجميلة الجديده 
وكذلك اشكر كل من قدم اى معلومه فى هذا المنتى الجيد


----------



## omarbog4 (5 مايو 2006)

الاسم : عمر- الدين- هههههههه لا عمر عالحل 
العمر : يللي عاوز يعرف يفوت عالملف الشخصي تبعي :17: 
الهوايات : جمع الطوابع ههههههههههههههههههه:68: 
المستوى الثقافي : لا يهم ........................... هههههههههه ( سنة أولى جامعة )
الاختصاص : هندسة تصميم ميكانيكي
الكفاءات : ظريف :7: هههههههههه
يبحث عن زوجة بين 5-9  ((( بدو يربيها على أيدو )))) :57: تؤمن بأن الحياة الزوجية حياة 
مشتركة ومعها شهادة جامعية (( ما بعرف كيف بس لازم يكون معها يعني ..... يعني لازم تكون مصقفة :72: )))) ومعها أربع لغات وطبعا حافظة لكتاب الله ^_^ 
وملتزمة بمبادئ الحياة السامية ,الشكل مقبول , وبتعرف تطبخ وتغسل ونغماتها هيرمونكس وبتستقبل wave هههههههههههههههههه:68: 

الإقامة : دمشق => أنني في سورية !!!!!! :67: 


سلااااااااااااااااااام


----------



## Mmervat (3 يونيو 2006)

*الاخوة والاخوات الكرام*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا اشكر الجميع على هذا الجهد البناء والذى يعود على الجميع ليس فقط بالاستفادة العمليه ولكن بالاستفادة الاكبر من وجهة نظرى وهى ابتغاء وجه الله الكريم
ثانيا بعد التحية للجميع احب اوجه تحية الى الاخت Nc لانها صاحبى هذه الفكره الجميله
ثالثا اعرفكم بنفسى 
الاسم: ميرفت
الديانة: مسلمة
تاريخ الميلاد: 1969
الموهل: ماجستير هندسة جامعة القاهرة
محل الميلاد والاقامة: مصر
المهنة : مهندسة تصميم - تكييف مركزى 
الهوايات : الرياضة - النت - الدراسة وكل مايخص التبريد والتكييف
الامنيات الشخصية : النجاح على كل المستويات ان شاء الله واولا طبعا رضا ربى عنى
واخيرا اتمنى الخير للجميع وان يحقق الجميع امنياته الخاصة والعامه ان شاء الله واتمنى تقدم هذا الموقع اكثر واكثر ان شاء الله ولكم منى كل تحية
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## تقوى الله (4 يونيو 2006)

*ترحيب خاص جدا"*









*



*
وهذا تشريف لنا وترحيب بك أختي الكريمة في الله 





م. Mmervat







​

فبالطبع ان يكون لكي تشريف وترحيب خاص ، فأنت والحمد لله بعد طول صبر أول مهندسة من قسم التبريد والتكييف تقوم بالتسجيل معنا ، وهذا يعطينا قوة اكثر :15: ، وطبعا" هذا من حظي السعيد  ، اخر صبري خير ان شاء الله  ،


بالفعل تشرفت بالتعرف عليكي ، واشكرك علي تلبية هذه الدعوة بالتشريف والتعرف عليكي ...

وتقبلي خالص تحياتي واحترامي وتقديري ،،،  
​


----------



## mohsen1744 (4 يونيو 2006)

*مرحبا بعودتك*

[FRAME="11 70"]أحب ان ارحب بعودة المهندسة الفاضلةnc بعد طوال فترة غياب و اتمنى من الله العلى القدير ان يكون قد وفقها الله فى الأمتحانات و اتمنى ان ارى موضوعات جيدة منها كما عودتنا دائما[/FRAME]


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (15 يونيو 2006)

*That's Me*

Dear Pals, ​ 
Good Day! ​ 
Really, I'm so happy to join this respected forum and get that honor to be member in this wonderful environment. ​ 
Let me introduce myself simply, ​ 
Full Name :Mohammed Mahmoud Labib
Date and Place of Birth : September 6th 1978 – Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Religion : Muslim 
Nationality: Egyptian ​

Education ​
University

Higher Technological Institute (H.T.I.) 
At 10th of Ramadan City ​

www.hti.edu.eg​


Academic Degree

B.Sc. in Mechanical Engineer 
Department 
Power and Production technology department 
Year graduated 
May 2001
GPA 
2.16 (Good) 
Pre Graduation Project 
Studying of Negative Effect on Industrial Addition “Polymers” in Double Pipes Heat Exchanger. ​ 


Working for Al Howaish Industrial Co. Ltd (HESCO), supplier and manufacture of double skin-insulated panels for roofs and walls in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia – March 2002 to present. Web Site: www.hesco-sa.com​ 

Plus​ 
Working for Al-Jazerah Consultant Group in Riyadh , Saudi Arabia - August 2003 to present. (Part time Basis) ​ 
That's all ​ 

Best regards and my best wishes for all
Moh'd Labib
Engr. Zeroo​


----------



## Engr_Zeroo (15 يونيو 2006)

sam6 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاسم : هيثم محمود
> تاريخ الميلاد : 18-11-1979
> محل الميلاد : المنصوره - مصر
> ...


 




_I graduated from HTI too, Mechanical engineering and I'm working in KSA, Riyadh!_


_Good luck and my best wishes for you._


_By the way my ID 95524 ! still remember it J_


_I m happy to meet u here! _​


----------



## Mmervat (15 يونيو 2006)

it is really nice to have new ppl more and more each day , welcome to all friends here, which u all the best of luck


----------



## mr_a7mad100 (16 يونيو 2006)

الاسم/ احمد عادل
الجنسيه/مصرى
العمر/21
اريد التعرف على اعضاء الموجودين فى المنتد

انا اول درستى فى التبريد والتكيف


----------



## Waleed Engr (21 يونيو 2006)

*من أكون ؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
آسف جداً لتأخري عن المشاركة بهذا الموضوع ... الحقيقة أني من أعضاء المنتدى لما يقارب شهرين ولم أشارك بهذا الموضوع المميز لأختنا N.C المييزة بأفكارها ...:31: 

من أكون ؟​:81: 

. الأسم : وليد بن عبد الكريم بن محمد.
. الديانة : مسلم .والحمد لله .
. الجنسية : عربي سعودي .
. تاريخ الميلاد : 1983م
. محل الاقامة : القصيم ـ بريدة
 . المهنة : طالباً في البكالوريوس .انشاء الله
. التخصص : التبريد وتكييف الهواء .
 . المؤهل العلمي : حاصل على شهادة دبلوم في تخصص التبريد وتكييف بمعدل مرتفع (الثاني على الدفعة) الحمد لله 
. الهوايات : الأنترنت \ المراسلة \ كرة القدم \ نزهات البر \ السياحة ......عدد ولا حرج
 . الأمنيات : 1- استعادة جميع الأراضي العربية والعيش لهم بأمن ورخاء .
2- رضاء الله عني ثم والدتي وأخواني وأقاربي وأصدقائي وأعضاء المنتدى .
3-أن أحصل على درجة البكالوريوس في تخصصي وأكون مدرس لمواد التخصص في الكلية في مدينتي.


شكر خاص مني لجميع أعضاء المنتدى المبارك باذن الله وأخص بشكري لــ :

كاتبة الموضوع : الأخت N.C --أنا معجب بأختيارك للمواضيع --
أستاذي المحترم : م أحمد عفيفي سلامة -- أنا معجب للطافت أسلوبك يامهندس --
أستاذي المحترم : المهندس الكويتي -- فعلاً اذا كتبت الموضوع تعطيه حقة(تفصيل)--
أستاذي المحترم : شري كول 2 --أتمنى أن تقبل مني (بحر التكييف) كلقب لك يأخي --
أستاذي المحترم : Mohsen 1744 --اناممتن لك أخي . لأستفادتي منك كثيراً--

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ​


----------



## Mmervat (21 يونيو 2006)

مرحبا بك اخى ا لفاضل ووفقك الله


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (22 يونيو 2006)

[FRAME="13 70"]أخى الفاضل Waleed Engr

تحية طيبة من أرض الكنانة الى أرض الحرمين الشريفين
اهلا بك أخى بيننا ومرحـــــــــــــــــــــبا أخ عزيز وغالى 
والف شكر على اللقب وهذا يدل على نبل شخصك وعظيم قدرك. 
ولكن الا ترى ان " نهر " افضل وبعدين " بحر " ولا اية رئيك.

مع خالض تحياتى وشكرى العميق.[/FRAME]


----------



## Waleed Engr (22 يونيو 2006)

*رد تحية . . .*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

[GLINT]تحية طيبة معطرة من أهالي أرض الحرمين الشريفين الى أهالي أرض الكنانة ... [/GLINT]​:84: 

أرحب بك أخي شري كووول 2 . وأشكر لك حسن ترحيبك بي ...فيعلم الله أني سعدت به كثيراً لأنة شرف لي:15: 

---ولكن أنا أعارضك الرأي 

لأن أمثالي الطلاب هم الذين ممكن أن يكونوا أنهارا ... فأنت فعلاً بحر من العلم وممكن تكون محيط كمان 

فكل من يهمة المنتدى ... هو فعلاً يفخر بك

أخيك في الله / وليد 

نفع الله بك الأمة 
ودمت في رعاية الله 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## محمد حافظ محمد (23 يونيو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء
كم انا سعيد جدا"جدا" بكم جميعا" واتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا جميعا" الي ما يحبه ويرضه
احب ان اعرفكم علي كم يشرفني جدا" التعرف عليكم.
الاسم/محمد حافظ محمد شكري
الديانة/ مسلم ولله الحمد
الجنسية/ عربي مصري
المهنة/ مهندس كهرباء في شركة تصنيع اجهزة التكييف


----------



## Waleed Engr (26 يونيو 2006)

*ترحيييييييب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​مرحباً بك أخي محمد حافظ محمد

أوجة لك تحية طيبة وأشكر لك فرحتك بنا وأقول لك -- نحن أيضاً فرحين بك بيننا -- 

فنحن ننتظر جديدك يا مهندس:2: 

أخيك وليد /

أتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
ودمت في رعاية الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​


----------



## عمرو الغول (12 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اسمى احمد 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1/2/1987
محل الميلاد:مصر/الزقازيق
الجنسيه : مصرى
المؤهلات : معى شهادة دبلوم تجاره 
معى شهادة معهد دونبوسكو الأيطالى تخصص تبريد وتكييف 
معى شهادة معهد دونبوسكو الأيطالى تخصص كهرباء
أمتلك ورشه تعمل فى مجال التبريد وصيانة ألأجهزه الكهربائيه من وانا فى الأعداديه
والفضل كلو يرجع أول لربنا سبحانه وتعالى ثم أبويه 
امنيتى الوحيده : أنى اكبر فى نظر ابويه وحلمو هو اننى ان أكون واحد مثل شرى كول واتعمق فى مجال التبريد والتكييف


----------



## علاء عباس (12 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
في البداي انا اشكر جميع المشرفين والمشاركين في هذا الملتقى المميزه جدا,
انا عضو جديد في الملتقى , شاركت فيه من حوالي عشرة ايام وفي الحقيقه وجد الفائده العلميه والادب العاليه للجميع المشاركين واتمنا ان تتقبلوني كفرد من افراد عائلتكم الكريمه عائله التبريد والتكيف
الاسيره
الاسم: علاء عباس محمود
البلد: العراق
الديانه: مسلم
المواليد:1/7/1965


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (12 سبتمبر 2006)

اهلا" بكم جميعا"

محمد عبد الفتاح سيد​

:12: :12: :12:


----------



## jehad1961 (12 سبتمبر 2006)

بسمالله الرحمن الرحيم 
فكرة التعارف فكره رائعه 
تعليقاتكم جميله 
اسال الله ان يفتح على امتنا بعلم عظيم ويرحم ضعفنا وينصرنا على القوم الظالمين


----------



## احمد شخشير (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*سيرة ذاتية*

الاسم:احمد شخشير

مكان الولادة:نابلس / فلسطين:78: 

العمر:23

العمل :فني مختبرات قسم التبريد والتكيف في كلية هشام حجاوي التكنولوجية

الهوايات: الرسم ,الرياضة ,البحث عن كل ماهو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف.:63: :15:


----------



## sehs65 (16 سبتمبر 2006)

الاسم حسين محمد احمد 
السن 31سنة
الجنسية مصرى
الحالة الاجتماعية متزوج ولى بنت وولد
المهنة فى شركة ايجيبل للالومنيوم مع حرفتى الاساسية وهى التبريد والتكييف 
لان ربنا لم يوفقنى للحصول فى عمل بشركة تبريد وتكييف
التخرج بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكا قوى


----------



## عمرو سليم (18 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكر الاخت N.c علي تقديم هذا الموضوع الجميل 

الاسم : عمرو سليم
الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية: عربي مصري
تاريخ الميلاد :23/12/1983
محل الاقامة: القاهره .... مصر
المهنة: رسام هندسي
الهويات: القراءة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

اهلا بكم جميعا , بالتوفيق للجميع
اخوكم/ محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## nasir4791 (20 نوفمبر 2006)

التحية لصاحبة الفكرة الاخت N.c
احب اعرفكم بنفسي
انا نصر الدين عبد المجيد
الجنسية سوداني
خريج جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 1996
هندسة ميكانيك تخصص التبريد والتكييف
من مواليد 22/11/1974
عملت استاذا للتبريد والتكييف بالمعهد الالماني السوداني 
مهندسا للتبريد والتكييف بشركة سكر كنانة 
عملت بالقطاع الخاص في مجال التصميم والتركيب والصيانة


----------



## ثامر عبدالواحد (20 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الشكر الجزيل الى جميع الاخوات و الاخوه في هذا المنتدى الرائع وفقكم الله
الاسم : ثامر
الديانه:مسلم ولله الحمد الجنسيه: عراقي
المؤهلات: شهادة الدبلوم الفني تخصص تبريد و تكييف - العراق
شهادة البكلوريوس هبدسة التبريد و التكييف - انكلترا
شهادة الماجستير هندسة التبريد و النكييف - العراق
تحياتي الى الجميع و ادعوا من الله العلي القدير لكل جهد خيرلخدمة الاسلام و المسلمين


----------



## معين المشرعي (22 نوفمبر 2006)

اولاً السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاسم: معين احمد صالح المشرعي
تاريخ الميلاد/1987م
محل الميلاد/ اليمن _ اب_النادرة
الديانه / مسلم والحمد الله
الجنسية/ يمني
الحالة/ عازب
المهنة :-ادرس في مجال التكييف والتبريد مستوى تقني واعمل في مقهى انترنت
الهوايات:- مطالعة الكتب العلمية
تصفح الانترنت
محل الاقامة:- صنعاء_حزيز


----------



## محمود حمدى مصطفى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*بطاقة تعارف*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاسم حمدى حمدى مصطفى 
الديانه الحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام
الجنسيه مصرى
تاريخ الميلاد 10/10/1981
الدرجه العلميه بكالوريوس تعليم صناعى قسم ميكانيكا شعبة تبريد وتكييف
جامعة قناة السويس
مشروع التخرج عمل برنامج صيانه لوحدات التكييف والتهويه لمصنع السويس للاسمنت
الوظيفه مهندس موقع بشركة Gts خبراء تكييف بالقاهره
الخبراة خبره فى تركيب وصيانة ماكنات التكييف المركزى من نوع Dx 
خبره بصيانة وحداد التكييف الاسبلت والشباك وتصميم دوائر كنترول
الدوراة دوره حساب وتصميم احمال التكييف المركزى وتصميم مجارى 
الهواء من نقابة المهندسون بالقاهره
دورات مختلفه فى الحاسب الالى
الهوايات القراءه فى علوم التكييف


----------



## محمود حمدى مصطفى (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*اخوانى اعضاء الملتقا*

يعم الله انى احبكم فى الله جميعا 
واتمنا من الله ان يستجيب لجميع امانيكم فى الدنيا والاخره واصيكم بتقوا الله 
واتمنا ان ان افيد واستفيد منكم ياخوانى فى الله

وشكرى للاعضاء الذينا اضافو للملتقى ولوجذ ضئيل من المعلومات واتمنا من الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان حسناته 


اخوكم فى الله حمدى حمدى مصطفى مهندس تكييف


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (16 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
بعد التحية وبالصدفة رايت هذا الموضوع الجميل جدا والف شكر للاخت الطيبة التى انشات هذا الموضوع لانى منذ فترة طويلة نفسى ان اتشرف بمعرفتكم خاصة المشرفين على هذا المنتدى واخص بالذكر قسم التبريد والتككيف لانى فى كل مرة ادخل فيها على المنتدى اندب حظى لان هذا المنتدى لو كان موجود ايام دراستى لكنت استفدت الكثير والكثر لكن كما تعلمون هذة الايام ومع انشغال معظمنا بعملة لا نجد الوقت الكافى للاستمتاع بهذة المواضيع الشيقة والمعلومات المفيدة


اما عن نفسى

الاسم:ابراهيم السيد محمود
الديانة:الحمد للة على نعمة الاسلام
تاريخ الميلاد:15/11/1982
محل الاقامة:القاهرة جمهورية مصر العربية
المهنة:اعمل على صيانة اجهزة التكييف باحدى شركات البترول لكن للاسف بعقد مؤقت 
المؤهل:بكالريوس العلوم والتربية شعبة صناعية قسم تبريد وتكييف جامعة المنوفية
الخبرات السابقة: احدى شركات التكييف بعد تخرجى ومنها الى شركة يونيون اير بالسادس من اكتوبر ثم الى عملى الحالى.
الهوايات: اعشق لعب كرة القدم وقيادة السيارات والانترنت
الامنيات:ان ارى اليوم الذى ينصلح فيية حال امتنا العربية خاصة بلدى مصر التى ساءت فيهاينية والسياسية والاجتماعية فى الفترة الاخيرة

اللهم اجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول فيتبعون احسنة وصلى اللهم على سيدنا محمد وعلى الة وصحبة وسلم

مع خالص تحياتى للاخوة المشرفين والاعضاء


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شرفتونا جميعا" في المنتدي 
بارك الله فيكم , ومنتظرين مجهودكم المميز
بالتوفيق للجميع
اخوكم / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## usama_2006 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 
السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركات
*****************************************
وأحب اعرفكم بنفسي
الاسم : اسامة محمد ابراهيم مرغنى 
الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية: عربي مصري
تاريخ الميلاد : 13 / 1 / 1972
محل الاقامة: الاسكندرية .... مصر
المهنة: مدرس ثانوى فنى قسم تبريد وتكيف الهواء
الهويات: قرأه كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف 

التخصص: بكالريوس تربية و علوم هندسية عام 1996 قسم تبريد وتكيف الهواء , 
و اتشرف بانضمامى لهذا المنتدى و اسرة التبريد و التكييف .
امنياتى : ان يجزى الله كل من له الفضل فى هذا العلم كل خير . و عمل على ازدهاره .


----------



## CCMS (27 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

فكرة رائعة ..

فالبداية اود شكر كل من ساهم بالشرح او الرد على استفسار الأعضاء 
وشكراً لكل الأعضاء على هذا التفاعل .

الاسم : بندر 
البلد : السعودية
تاريخ الميلاد : 1970
المهنة : Technical Supervisor 
الهواية : الصيد 
التخصص : Diploma, Aeronautics 
امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## quick (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
اني مهندس تبريد من العراق تحياتي لكم جميعا وللمشرفين وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ahmed morshidy (1 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
احب ان اشكر الاخت NC على هذه الفكرة الطيبة​
الاسم : أحمد صبرى مرشدى
الديانة: مسلم
تاريخ الميلاد : 1/6/1987
البلد: مصر -الاسكندرية
التخصص:قسم ميكانيكا قوى -الفرقة الثانية
الهوايات: احب ان اتعلم كل شىء عن الكمبيوتر
وتمنيانى للجميع بالتوفيق
:14: :15:​


----------



## م/علاء (2 يناير 2007)

*م/علاء السيد متولى*

:5: السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة:5: 
:13: اتقدم بخالص الشكر الى اختى الفاضلة N.C وأعرفكم بنفسى:13: 
الاسم/ علاء السيد متولى 
الديانة / الاسلام الحمدالله
تاريخ الميلاد/ 1980
الحالة الاجتماعية /أعزب 
محل الاقامة / الشرقية - مصر حالين الخبر - السعودية 
المهنة/ مدير مبيعات فى مجال أجهزة التكييف بالسعودية 
التخصص/ مهندس ميكانيكا قوى 
الهوايات/ الانترنت - لعبة الكراتية 
الامنيات/ أن شاء اللة اصبح مشهور جدا فى هدا المجال بعون اللة 
هدفى/ ارضى اللة ثم الناس والعميل حتى يشترى
:63: *وتحياتى الى جميع الاخوة والاخوات*:63: 
:63: اخوكم م/ علاء متولى :63: ]
*******************


----------



## سعد كاريير (2 يناير 2007)

*نحب نتعرف*

:77: السلام عليكم

الاسم/ سعد فؤاد
الجنسية/ مصرى
الديانة/مسلم الحمد الله
الميلاد/1971 
الحلة الاجتماعية/ متزوج 
الاقامة/ القاهرة 
المهنة/ فنى تبريدوتكييف +تصميم دوائر اليكترونية+غسلات فول اتوماتيك. 
العمل/شـــــــــركة باور ساس .
الدراسة/ دبلوم تبريد وتكييف/دبلوم كهرباء.
هوايات/ القرأه *تصميم بالفوتو شوب*كرة القدم*صيانة الاليكترونيات
 الرسم* الكمبيوتر. 
 :67: :12: سعــــــــــــــــــــــ فؤاد ــــد


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 يناير 2007)

م. عبد المنعم قال:


> [FRAME="11 70"]
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​
> 
> الاسم : عبد المنعم
> ...


 

من طريقة كتاباتك وردودك استشفيت انك خبرة كبيرة ليس فقط فى المجال الهندسى ولكن فى الحياة بشكل عام تحياتى لك م/ عبد المنعم وكم اتمنى لو اعتبرتنى اخ صغير لك


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (2 يناير 2007)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله_
الاسم  حمدى حمدى مصطفى 
الديانه الحمد لله على نعمت الاسلام
الجنسيه مصرى
تاريخ الميلاد 10 /10/1981
الدرجه العلميه بكالوريوس تعليم صناعى قسم ميكانيكا شعبة تبريد وتكييف
جامعة قناة السويس
مشروع التخرج 
عمل برنامج صيانه لوحدات التكييف والتهويه لمصنع السويس للاسمنت
الوظيفه مهندسة تشغيل وصيانه 
الخبرلاة السابقه 
خبره فى تركيب وصيانة ماكنات التكييف المركزى من نوع Dx 
خبره بصيانة وحداد التكييف الاسبلت والشباك وتصميم دوائر كنترول
الدوراة الساسيه فى حساب وتصمييم اعمال التكييف المركزى والتهويه 
التقدميه فى حساب الاحمال الحراريه لغرف التبريد والتكييف المركزى والتحكم الالى 
دوره بمصنع 360 الحربى للاجهزه المعدنيه

دورات مختلفه فى الحاسب الالى
الهوايات القراءه فى علوم التكييف


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (3 يناير 2007)

> من طريقة كتاباتك وردودك استشفيت انك خبرة كبيرة ليس فقط فى المجال الهندسى ولكن فى الحياة بشكل عام تحياتى لك م/ عبد المنعم وكم اتمنى لو اعتبرتنى اخ صغير لك


 
ولك ما طلبت ، فانت اخ عزيز في الله .. ونحن ان شاء الله كلنا اخوة في الله "انما المؤمنين اخوة"
لك اجمل تحية


----------



## يوسف محي الدين (4 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم اخوتي في الله اعرفكم بنفسي (وإنها لأمارة بالسوء):
الإسم: يوسف محي الدين
تاريخ الميلاد:1-1-1976
المهنة:مهندس ميكانيكي
الديانة:مسلم
الحالة الاجتماعية:متزوج ولي طفلة (سارا يوسف)
الجنسية:سوداني
الاقامة:دولة الامارت العربية
هوايات::الشعر-القراءة


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (4 يناير 2007)

اهلا بك اخي الفاضل ابو سارا 
نورتنا في المنتدي ومنتظرين مشاركاتك


----------



## pora (5 يناير 2007)

الإسمora
الديانة: مسلم
تاريخ الميلاد: 25/9/1984
محل الإقامة: شبر الخيمه القليوبيه
المهنة : تقنى تبريد وتكييف باحدى الشركات الخاصه
التخصص: تبريدوتكييف
الهوايات:كره القدم والعاب الكمبيوتر.
الأمنيات: دخول جنه الخلد
الشهادات:بكالريوس التعليم الصناعى جامعه حلوان 2006
هدفي في الحياة: عمل كل ما يرضي الله
وتحياتي إلى
الأخ الكريم محمد يوسف
أخي الحبيب محمد عبد الفتاح
أختي N.C
وتقبلوا تحياتي
أخوكم pora


----------



## thefrank (10 يناير 2007)

:79: انا thefrank بكل معنا الكلمة
مهندس ميكانيك قسم التصميم والانتاج
من رواد الموقع ولكن دون مشاركات 
اود ان اذكر سبب تعلمي للتكييف هو انه في احدى المقابلات التي اجريتها وانا ابحث عن عمل سئلت سؤالا لم اعرف جوابه وعندما وصلت الى الجواب قررت الخوض في التكييف لان السؤال كان من اختصاص التكييف 


سلامي الى الجميع:14:


----------



## n73 (10 يناير 2007)

الإسم: N73
مكان الاقامة: الاردن
تاريخ الميلاد: 1982
التخصص: هندسة صناعية
المهنة: مهندس تسويق في شركة تكييف

يشرفني المشاركة معكم


----------



## waleed_84 (13 يناير 2007)

الاسم /waleed84
lمحل الاقامه /مصر(القليوبيه)
تاريخ الميلاد/6/10/1984
المهنه /العمل بالتبريد والتكيف وشهاده الايزو
الهوايات /المعرفه العامه 
الامنيات/رضا الله ودخول الفردوس اجمعين
واشكر واتمنى من الله ان يجازى كل انسان يفيد اى شخص بعلم ينتفع به


----------



## محمد الملاح (21 فبراير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدى وحبيبى محمد بن عبد الله
 جزاكم الله خير وزادكم من فضله 
 اخوكم فى الله/ محمد متولى 
 مواليد/ 14/2/1983
 حاصل على بكالوريوس التعليم الصناعى
 تخصص تكنولوجيا تبريد وتكييف دفعة 2005
 دورة كمبيوتر بتقديرجيد جدا
 عملت لمدة سنتين بمجال التركيبات والصيانة لاجهزة الاسبليت والشباك
 6شهور بمصنع يونيون اير بالسادس من اكتوبر 
 مكان العمل الحالى فى صيانة غرف التبريد والتكييف باحدى فنادق شرم الشيخ 
 الهوايات اعشق السفر والبحر
mtitommm***********


----------



## elnady (21 فبراير 2007)

*موضوع جمل وديه اول مشاركة ليه*

الاسم / elnady
خريج هندسة ميكانيكا انتاج جامعة حلوان 2004
12/12/1978 الميلاد
الديانة مسلم 
العمل امريكانا ( م تبريد وتكييف )
شكر خاص للاخ ابو ياسر


----------



## ductlator (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم / مصطفى أو ductlator
الجنسيه/ مصرى 
الديانه / مسلم 
تاريخ الميلاد / 1965م 
محل الاقامه/اسكندرية 
المهنه / خريج كلية الهندسة جامعة الإسكندرية 
التخصص/ ميكانيكا قوى بتقدير جيد جدا حاصل على تقدير ممتاز في التكييف وتبريد وامتياز مشروع تبريد 
اعمل فى مجال التكييف والتبريد كمصمم وعملت استشارى تكييف بالمملكة السعوديه ومصمم hvacلجامعة سعودية كبيرة 

الشهاده الحاصل عليه/
1- شهاة الثانويه العامه 
2- شهادة دبلوم التقني في التكييف وتبريد 
3- شهادة دورات كمبيوتر


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (19 أبريل 2007)

حياكم الله اخواني بالمنتدي


----------



## ahmad_ang50 (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليـــــــــكم

الاسم: احمد الغامدي 
الديانة: مسلم ولله الحمد 
العمر : 23 
البلد: السعودية- الخبر
المهنة: طالب تقنية هندسة التكييف والتبريد بمدينة الجبيل الصناعية - كلية الجبيل الصناعية - السعودية
الميلاد: 1403 هـ

وتقديري واحترامي لكل الزملاء والاخوان بالمنتدى 

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس من لا شيء (21 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليــــكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ؛
الإسم: عامر عيسى 
اللقب : مهندس من لا شيء 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1983
مكان الميلاد : الرياض
الجنسية : فلسطيني الأصل و أحمل الجنسية الأردنية

مستوى التعليمي : الثانوية .
خبرتي المهنية : أعمل في إحدى شركات التكييف من ( خمس سنوات ) ولله الحمد أصبح لدي خبرة جيدة في هذا المجال من ( تصميم و تنفيذ وإشراف ) .

طموحي : أن أوصل إلى مستوى عالي من التعليم في مجال التكييف من باب الإستفادة من خبرتكم يا إخوتي المتعلمين والوصووول إلى أي معلومة تخص التكييف والطرق الحسابية الصحيحة والدراسة العلمية لحساب القدرة التبريدية بدون برامج وطرق حساب مجاري الهواء مع كمية الهواء ...... بصراحة أحتاج منكم باالفعل الدعم بخصوص الكثير من المعلومات التي أنا بحاجتها .

هواياتي : أعشق الطبيعة والبحر والهدووووووووووووووووووووووء في بعض الأوقات أحب القراءة والإستفادة من أي معلومة جديدة


----------



## apo_mosa (22 أبريل 2007)

*اللهم علِمنا ما ينفعنا وأنفعنا بما علمتنا*

السلام عليكم:55: 
الأسم:أمين محمد علي سند
اللقب: Apo_mosa :78: 
الديانة: مسلم:77: 
الجنسية مصري
مواليد 1983/1/19
حاصل على بكالوريوس تعليم صناعي 2004
أحب أقول أني تشرفت بمتابعتكم من فترة كبيرة لمشاركتكم ومعجب جداً بها و أن هذه أول مشاركة لي


----------



## ductlator (27 أبريل 2007)

الإسم / مصطفى (ductlator)
التخصص / خريج هندسة الأسكندرية دفعة 1989
أعمل فى مجال التبريد والتكييف الصناعى فى مجال البترول وعملت إستشارى تكييف وتبريد لمشروع جامعة الملك خالد الجديدة بالمملكة العربية السعودية تصميم أنظمة الhvac بالكامل وتنفيذها .
والأن أعمل فى مجال البترول فى مصر
قمت بتصميم وتنفيذ العديد من مشاريع التكييف والتبريد الصناعى والغير صناعى
أجيد اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
أحمد الله على نعمة الإسلام وأدعو العزيز القدير ان يعيننا على خدمة وطننا العربى الكبير فى كافة المجالات العلمية وأشكركم جزيلاً 
م / أحمد عفيفى -
م / محمد عبد الفتاح
م / سلامة
الأخت Nc


----------



## بالظ (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الاسم يوسف

مهندس ميكانيكا انتاج واعمل مهندس صيانة فى شركة تكيف
مصرى الجنسية 
مسلم والحمد لله
الاقامة الكويت
نفسى اشتغل فى مجال التكيف وابدع فيه

عندى مشكلة انى مش لاقى نفسى فى الوظيفة التى بها
والغة الانجليزية ضعيف جدا


----------



## روث (10 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولاً أحب أبدي كل إعجابي بهذا المنتدى الرائع .....
الاسم : رودي
تاريخ الميلاد : 1978
الجنسية : مصرية مقيمة بدولة الكويت 
المؤهل : حاصلة على ليسانس أداب قسم لغة المانية + شهادات عديدة في الكمبيوتر 
الوظيفة: مديرة مبيعات و تسويق بشركة تكييف مركزي من حوالي 4 سنوات ....و هنا البداية 
انا الحقيقة مش مهندسة تكييف لكن مجال عملي اتاح لي الفرصة إني اعرف الكثير عن مجال التكييف و اكتشفت ان هذا المجال رائع فحبيتة جدا ..لكن المشكلة اللي بواجهها في وظيفتي هي التسعير ( يعني حساب حمل و سعة التكييف ) انا بسعر كويس لكن مش محترفة انا بقوم بحساب و ليكن مخطط فيلا بضرب الطول x العرض BTU 500 x لكل غرفة و إذا كانت ديوانية بضربها 800x مع الاخذ في الاعتبار السلالم و الكوليدورات و بعدين بحدد على الناتج المكينة المناسبة . العملية دى بتضبط لكن انا عايزة اكون محترفة فيها ممكن تساعدوني. ......و اشكركم


----------



## م/علي حسن (4 يوليو 2007)

الى المهندسين والمهندسات الاخوة والاخوات بعد التحيه : أنا أعمل في مصنع لتصنيع وحدات التكييف وأنا في قسم chillers والرجاء من أي شخص يحتاج الى أي معلومات من الناحية الصناعية والتجميع للمكونات أن يسأل حتى يستفيد هو وأنا كذلك أستفيد عندما أرد عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر ووفقنا الله واياكم للافضل


----------



## م/علي حسن (4 يوليو 2007)

رودي بالنسبة لحساب الاحمال والcapacity هاي الها برامج خاصة عالكمبيوتر وما عليكي الا انك تدخلي الارقام والبيانات اللي عندك واللي بيفيدك أكتر شي بهالموضوع أي مهندس بمكتب استشاري لانو الشغل هدا الهم بالاخص


----------



## جروح في قلب ميت (31 يوليو 2007)

السلام وعليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اقدم لكم نفسي 
الاسم : حطام وبقايا انسان 
الديانه : مسلم والحمد لله 
الجنسيه : يمني 
الحال : عازب 
محل وتاريخ الميلاد : صنعاء ـ 1989
الهوايات : البكاء ـ العذاب ـ الوحده ـ السهر 
المؤهلات الدراسيه : الثانويه العامه ـ درست كمبيوتر لمده سنه 
الوظيفه الان انا اشتغل في ورشه تبريد وتكييف 

واتقدم بالشكر والتقدير والثناء لصاحبه الفكره المتميزه 
الاخت : N.c


----------



## جروح في قلب ميت (31 يوليو 2007)

الاخت N.c تقريباً انتي ماعرفتينا بيكي ممكن نتعرف بيكي


----------



## hady haggag (20 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تحيه طيبه وبعد 
الاسم م عبد الهادى حجاج 
المهنه مشرف على اعمال التبريد والتكييف فى شركه هاى تكنولوجى الاعمل التكييف 
حاصل على بكالوريوس الترييه والعلوم الهندسيه شعبه الصناعات الميكانيكيه قسم تبريد وتكييف بتقدير جيد جدا من موليد القاهره عام 1980 
وكذلك دبلوم المدارس الثانويه الصناعيه نظام الثلاث سنوات بنسبه 95% 
هواياتى القراءه وكذ لك الشطرنج وكره القدم 
وكذلك ارحب باصدقاء كتيير وشكرا للمهندسه على التعارف


----------



## ظافر الصراف (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أعرفكم على نفسي
الاسم ظافر الصراف
المهنة مهندس تكييف
التولد 1964
البلد العراق
الخبرة 20 سنة في مجال صيانة التبريد المركزي في اكبر البنايات في العراق
الخبرة من الملتقى برأيي اني يوميا استفيد من الموقع الشيء الكثير

الشكر أنا ممتن جدا لكل من يشارك في منتدى التكييف وأشكر خصوصا المبدع أحمد عفيفي الذي أفادني الشيء الكثير والاخت الرائعة NC

أمنياتي أن يستقر الوضع في العراق 
 أن يزيد التواصل بين المهندسين العرب 
 أن يستمر الموقع الذي أصبحت التقي فيه أكثرمن أي مكان حتى من بيتي


----------



## ظافر الصراف (21 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر الأخت Nc على هذه الفكرة الرائعة وأعرفكم على نفسي
الاسم: ظافر الصراف
البلد: العراق
المهنة : مهندس تكييف
التولد: 1964
الخبرة : 20 سنة في مجال التكييف ولا زلت أتعلم من المنتدى بفضل المبدعين احمد عفيفي ومحمد عبد الفتاح والرائعة Nc والمبدعين المشاركين جميعا
الامنية : آه من أماني العراقيين لا شيء غير السلام والاستقرار


----------



## ALI_3306 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

وأحب اعرفكم بنفسي
الاسم : على محمد مصطفى 
الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية: عربي مصري
تاريخ الميلاد :1\6\1989
محل الاقامة: بنها ـــــــ محافظة القليوبية ــــــــــ مصر
المهنة: طالب بالمعهد الفنى الصناعى ببنها صف ثان قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء
الهويات: كــــوره القدم , الانترنت, قرأه كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف والرسم على الاتوكاد من اكثر هواياتى

التخصص: قسم تبريد وتكيف الهواء , أنا كنت في ثانوي صناعي تبريد وتكيف الهواء , ثم الان معهد فني صناعي سنتين 

الامنيات... اولا اني ربنا يرضا عني , اتمني اني اكون مهندس تبريد وتكيف وخاصة في التكيفات المركزية , اتمني اني اكون استشاري كبير وأكون مميز في شغلي وفي حياتي . 
وانا تشرفت بحضراتكم وجزاكم الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير ولا تنسونى بالدعاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## دين الله (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم 
الاسم .دين الله (الاسم مستعار):84: 
العمر .30\4\1985
الدولة. العرق الجريح.الانبار .القائم
الديانة .مسلم والله الحمد
الدراسة .الكلية التقنية قسم التبريد والتكيف .الموصل حاليا وبغداد سابقا
اشكركم جزيل الشكر على الموضوع الجميل وعسى الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
الهواية .كرة القدم" الحاسبة"الانترنيت
امنيتي .ان يكون بلدي الجريح مشافى باذن الله وان ينتهي الاحتلال عن بلدي وعن فلسطين الحبية وان يفرج الله عن امة محمد علية الصلاة والسلام.


----------



## دين الله (4 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الى الاخ عمر السعيد ممكن نتعرف عليك.
اخوك دين الله


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (4 أكتوبر 2007)

اختكم الدرة المكنونة من فلسطين مهندسة كمبيوتر


----------



## الحربي (4 أكتوبر 2007)

الاسم : يوسف منور الحربي 

الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله

الجنسية: سعودي

تاريخ الميلاد : 1970 م

محل الاقامة: المدينة المنورة - المملكة العربية السعودية 

المهنة: مدرس - رئيس قسم التبريد والتكييف بمعهد التدريب المهني 

الهويات: كــــوره القدم , الانترنت, قرأه كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف 

التخصص: قسم هندسة التقنية الميكانيكية , تخصص تبريد وتكييف الهواء 

المؤهل : هندسة بكالوريوس التقنية الميكانيكية تخصص تبريد وتكييف الهواء 

الخبرات : 6 سنوات في قسم الصيانة بشركة سعودي اوجيه ( مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة المنوره ) , 9 سنوات مدرس ومشرف قسم التبريد والتكييف في معهد التدريب المهني


----------



## eng_hany003 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

الاسم : هانى السيد 
الجنسيه : مصرى 
المهنه : مهندس ميكانيكى 
أعمل بشركة مقاولات فى مجال التكييف والتبريد واعمال الصرف والغذيه بالمياه وأعمال مكافحة الحريق 
يمكن مراسلتى على eng_hany003***********


----------



## محمد بحريه (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد ان اشكر الاخت العزيزة n.c
الاسم: محمد بحريه
الديانه : مسلم و الحمد لله
الجنسيه : مصرى اعيش ب الاسكندريه
المؤهلات : دبلوم صناعى تخصص تبريد و تكييف & دبلوم المعهد الفنى الصناعى تخصص تبريد و تكييف
الخبرات : فنى تكييف اقوم باعمال التركيب و الصيانه و الاصلاح
الهويات : القراءه فى كل جديد بالمجال
و شكرا على هذه الفكره الجمياه


----------



## الفاتح علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*الاخوة المهندسين*

الاسم / الفاتح علي عبدالله
الميلاد / 17-3-1981
الديانة / مسلم والحمد لله
المهنة / مهندس ميكانيكا (بكالريوس 5 سنين)
التخرج / السودان عام 2004
اعمل حاليا مهندس موقع (قسم الصيانة الميكانيكية)


اتشرف بان اكون احد اعضاء هذا الجمع الذي يضم كوكبة من نجوم الهندسة الذين مابخلو باي معلومة وحرصو على نشر الفائدة باسلوب مهذب وتعاون لابعد الحدود.

وفقكم ربي وزادكم من العلوم وجعلكم زخرا لاوطانكم


----------



## البطنان (11 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي
الاسم: مصطفى 
تاريخ الميلاد:1969
الجنسية: عراقي
مكان الاقامة: بغداد 
السيرة الذاتية باختصار: حاصل على بكلورويوس الهندسة الميكانيكية من الجامعة التكنلوجية في بغداد سنة 1991 عملت داخل العراق بعد قضاء فترة الخدمه العسكرية مهندسا في شركة اهلية بعدها سافرت الى ليبيا الحبيبة وعملت مهندسا استشاريا في مكتب العمارة للاستشارات الهندسية وتحديدا في منطقة البطنان وتيمننا بهذه المدينة واهلها الاعزاء اطلقت على نفسي اسم البطنان شاركت في تصميم وتنفيذ مركز البطنان الطبي والتعليمي وكذلك في عدة مشاريع اخرى والان اعمل لحسابي الخاص في مجال التكييف . 
امنيتي : ان يفك الله اسر العراق من الغاصب المحتل


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 يناير 2008)

الشكر الخاص الى===---**-*-*---*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-**-*-
 الاخوة العضماء م/ محمد عبد الفتاح
 م/ أحمد عفيفى
 م/ N.C 
وفقكم الله الى الرقى والازدهار والتقدم


----------



## سعد كاريير (6 يناير 2008)

الاسم / سعد فؤاد سعد
ت.م / 12/9/1971
ديانة / مسلم
مهنة / فنى تبريد وتكييف
تخرج / 93/94
جنسية / مصرى
إقامة / القاهرة
هويات===

الرسم \ الكمبيوتر\ التصميم الفوتوشوب\ تصميم الدوائر الاليكتروتية وتنفيذها\ بحب عملى جدا فى
التكييف والتبريد
:63:


----------



## ابو خليفة (8 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اود بداية ان اشكركم على هذه الفكرة الجميلة . كما أن لساني يعجز عن شكر كافة الأخوة الذين يشاركون بخبراتهم المتنوعة . في هذا المنتدى الرائع 
الاسم : خليفة كيوان 
مواليد : 1976 الاردن 
الديانة : مسلم 
المؤهل العلمي : بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية جامعة العلوم والتكنولوجيا الاردنية 1999
مكان الاقامة والعمل : الأردن 
طبيعة العمل : مقاولات ميكانيكية+ تصميم
الهوايات : كتابة الشعر 
اتمنى من كل قلبي دوام التقدم والنجاح لهذا المنتدى


----------



## abukhatwa (21 يناير 2008)

*محمد ابوخطوة*

الاسم : محمد ابوخطوة 
السن : 25 عاما
الاقامه : انا من المحلة الكبري _ مصر ........ ولكن حاليا مقيم في الامارات
العمل : انا حاليا اعمل في شركة تكييف في الامارات كمهندس موقع 
المؤهل : حاصل علي بكالوريوس علوم و تربيه تخصص تبريد وتكييف 
بلاضافه الي دبلوم ثلاث سنوات قبل الكليه
الخبرات : اعمل علي الاتوكاد _ برنامج اليت لحساب الاحمال الحراريه
الهوايات : أهوى النت_ كرة القدم _ التعرف علي كل ما هو جديد ليس في التكييف فقط و لكن في شتى المجالات
الهدف : اني انال رضا الله عز وجل _ واكون عندى شركة تكييف كبيرة في الامارات
علي فكرة انا عضو جديد في المنتدى واتمني من الله انى اكون عضو فعال انشاء الله....... وفقنا الله و اياكم


----------



## cobra00 (2 مارس 2008)

*أحب أتعرف ...أحب أتشرف*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أود أن أشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدى و بالأخص منتدي التبريد و التكييف....والله جايبلنا منفعة عظيمة......و بودي شكر الأخت NCعلى هذه الفكرة الجميلة ........
أخوكم : يوســـــف
البلد : الجزائر- تقــــــرت (شمال الصحراء الكبرى)
تاريخ الإزدياد : 29/07/1986
الشهادات : دبلوم تقني سامي في صيانة و تركيب أجهزة التبريد و التكييف الصناعية و المنزلية(تقدر تقول تبريد صناعي)
العمل : الحمد لله الحمد لله انا بعد مدرس مادة التبريد في مركز التكوين المهني( وأنا خريج دفعة جوان 2007 و ه\ا بتوفيق من الله عز وجل) 
الهواية : الأنترنت ....البرمجة....تصميم صفحات الويب ...(خاصة html & PHP)
الأماني : اتمني اني أبقي أتعلم طول حياتي ....فالعلم بحر كاما شربنا منه يزيدنا عطشا ههههه:2: :68:


----------



## مهندس ماز (3 مارس 2008)

C.V. ​​Mansour A. Al-Zahrani​​*PERSONAL*


*NAME:*

*Mansour Abdullah Al-Zahrani*

*NATIONALITY:*
*Saudi*
*DATE OF BIRTH:*
*1977*
*PLACE OF BIRTH:*
*Saudi Arabia*
*MARTIAL STATUS:*
*Married*
*ADDRESS:*
*Al-Rawdah,* *Riyadh**, **Saudi Arabia*
*PHONE:*
*------------------------------------*
*E-mail*
*maz6161**************



*EDUCATION*


Graduated with bachelor degree from College of Technology (Riyadh) in Engineering Technology, department of Mechanical Technology, specialized in Refrigeration and A/C, with G.P.A of 3.18 out of 5.00.


*SUMMARY OF QUALIFICATIONS*


An accomplished high level mechanical engineer and highly motivated, with knowledge and experience in the field of refrigeration and A/C. Demonstrated hands-on experience in applying technology to improve work performance. Have strong analytical and problem solving skills, with the ability to identify operational deficiencies. Have excellent communication skills with individuals at all levels. 


*DEVOLPMENT OBJECTIVES*


Develop my knowledge and experience in the field of refrigeration and A/C.
While at Royal Saudi Naval Forces as AC Technician and during my working experience, I acquired the knowledge needed to become an efficient Mechanical Engineer. My literature courses taught me how to think critically and attend to detail. When working with tight deadlines, I am a highly motivated self-starter who can work in a fast-paced environment.




*PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE*


- Royal Saudi Naval Forces (1423- Present):
 Currently, I am working at Royal Saudi Naval Forces as AC Technician. 


TRAINING COURSES​ 
Course Name

Location

Date

English Language (Level 1 – 4) 
Riyadh
7 month
O&M Management 
Riyadh
1 day
IAQ & Modern AC Applications
Riyadh
1 day


----------



## جلال عبد الستار (30 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اسمى : جلال عبد الستار مصطفى
مهنتى : طالب بالفرقة الرابعة بكلية التعليم الصناعى بالقاهرة ( تخصص تبريد وتكييف )
جامعة حلوان

سنى : 21 سنة ( 13 / 9 / 1987 )
محل الاقامة : مصر - كفر الزيات

اتمنى ان اكون مصمم ( ديزينل )

هواياتى : كرة القدم - الانترنت - كرة اليد والطائرة والسلة - اعشق السياسة 

جنسيتى : عربى مصرى

شكرا لكم جميعا 

جلال Gomo


----------



## اشرف تبريد (1 مايو 2008)

ألاسم/ أشرف أبوعلى
السن/39 سنه
المهنه/فنى تبريد بشركة تصدير 
الجنسيه/أم الدنيا مصر
الحاله الاجتماعيه/متزوج وعندى 3 اولاد
الهوايات/المراسله والتعارف-الشعر-كرة القدم-السفر-
الامانى/ الحصول على عمل بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
وحج بيت الله الحرام وهذا هو القصد والمراد
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووره Nc


----------



## احمد فوكس (4 مايو 2008)

ارجو من حضراتكم ان ترسلو لى كل ما يخص الغسالة العادية وغسالة الاطفال والفرق بينهم


----------



## ابن العميد (5 مايو 2008)

مهندس:أسامة عمر محمد سليمان
الجنسية:مصري
المهنه:مهندس إشراف تكييف مركزي
الميلاد:1983
الاقامة:المعادي حاليا:الكويت
المهارات الاخري:عمل دوائر التحكم-تصميم-إدارة المشروعات- بجانب اعمال التكييف
*اي طلبات في التصميم عينيا ليكم انا بتابع المشاركات لما بقعد عالنت وان شاء الله بجهز موضوع يارب يعجبكم للمبتدئين في الاشراف علي التركيبات


----------



## ميمو اسكندرية (22 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الغريب ان صاحبة الفكرة لم تعرفنا بنفسها
ولا نريد معرفة الاسم للخصوصية
شكرا لك يا ..................n.c.


----------



## سليم نجار (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ....

المنتدى شامل لكل المواضيع الراائعة ...

شكراً للأعضاء الذين يعملون لنهضة بلادهم ...

أه نسيت ...

إسمي : سليم نجار ..
أدرس هندسة قوى ميكانيكة ... جامعة دمشق ... سنة خامسة ...

عملت في بعض شركات التكييف والتبريد ...

إدعو لي بالتوفيق ...

على دروب النجاح نلتقي ...


----------



## م/سليمان333 (6 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
شكرا كتيير على الافكار الكويسة دى


الاسم : م/سليمان
الديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية : مصرى 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1980
المؤهل : بكالوريوس التعليم الصناعى قسم تبريد وتكييف الهواء 2001 جيد جدا
التدريس لمدة سنة بالكلية سكشن لمادة التطبيقات العملية ( د/ صبيح )
الوظيفة : مشرف قسم الصيانة ( تكييف وكهرباء ) بشركة ماف السعودية 
الاقامة : المملكة العربية السعودية
الهوايات : القراءة & الاطلاع على كل جديد فى عالم التبريد والتكييف& الكمبيوتر & الابتكار والاختراع &الرياضة
الامنيات : الرجوع والاستقرار بمصر مع انة صعب فى الظروف دى - وان ينصر الله الاسلام والمسلمين


----------



## البطنان (8 أغسطس 2008)

*تحية طيبة*

تحية طيبة لكل اخواني انا مهندس مصطفى من بغداد وارغب بالتعرف على كل اخواني الموجودين معانا وانا حاضر لكل شيء من معلومات فنية علما اني مهندس ميكانيك عام وعملت في مجالات عديدة ولمدة 17 سنة 
مع التقدير :56:


----------



## أبو عمر الخالدي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ابو عمر
الميلاد 1399 هجري
السعودية الرياض
التخصص : هندسة ميكانيكية من جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض
الخبرة: عملت في مجال التبريد والتكييف في نفس الجامعة التي تخرجت منها، ثم أنتقلت للعمل مع شركة أرامكو وتوليت رئاسة قسم فيها ثم أنتقلت لشركة أخرى.. والله الموفق
الأمنيات: أن يجمع الله شمل هذه الأمة على الكتاب والسنة وأن يصلح أحوال المسلمين ويذهب عنهم الذل والهوان


----------



## الحربي (19 سبتمبر 2008)

حياك الله ابو عمر في المنتدى 
اتمنى لك دوام الصحة والعافية 
وكل عام وانتم بخير 

اخوكم الحربي


----------



## طارق بويرق (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الاسم / طارق بويرق .
الميلاد / 1972 م .
السعودية / جدة .
التخصص / هندسة ميكانيكية. دبلوم في الكهرباء .
المهنة / مشرف الكهرباء والميكانيكا .


----------



## اشرف تبريد (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا اخوانى الكرام اعزكم الله
انا اسمى اشرف ابو على مصرى
فنى تبريد
اعمل مدير صيانه بشركه تصدير بالقاهره
الشركه لديها خط انتاج واكثر من 10 عنابر تبريد
ووحدات تبريد سريع
اهوى الصداقه والتعارف والمراسله
لا امل من طلب العلم
احب الصالحين ولست منهم لعلى انال بحبهم الشفاعه
واكره من تجارتهم معاصى وان كنا سويا فى البضاعه
اهوى كره القدم والاهلى المصرى
ميلى لمن يريد اضافتى على ال******
ash_cooler*************
ادعو لى اخوانى بحج بيت الله الحرام فذنوبى تقف حائلا بينى وبين الدعاء


----------



## m_mahmoud (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## السيد عبدالبارى (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*الزقزيق محافظة الشرقيه*

:63::63::73:


n.c قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> إخواني الكرام أعضاء ومشرفين قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف ... :84:
> في موضوعنا الجديد هذا سوف نقوم بإذن الله تعالي بالخروج عن نطاق العمل لفترة ترويح عن النفس ، وذلك بتشرفنا بالتعرف علي جميع أعضاء ومشرفين القسم ، فإنه لشرف لنا أن يقوم كل منكم بتقديم نفسه للجميع ، من باب الصداقة والاخوة في الله ، حيث اننا جميعا" نعمل سويا" ونعرف الاسماء الغير معرفة لكل منا من بعد ، فما رأيكم إذا قمنا بحملة التعارف هذه ،
> 
> ...


----------



## اشرف تبريد (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم/حياكم الله جميعا
انا اعمل مشرف تبريد فى احدى شركات تصدير الفاكهه واستيرادها بمصر
خريج معهد اعداد فنيين قسم تبريد بعد ثانويه عامه علمى علوم
اعشق دوائر التحكم الكهربى
اصمم غرف التبريد بدوائر التحكم الخاصه بها
هواياتى- كره القدم- المراسله - الشعر- التعارف - تبادل الخبرات
احب الصالحين ولست منهم لعلى انال بحبهم الشفاعه


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتشرف بأن اعرف نفسي لكم
الاسم : حمزة بن عبد الله
الديانة : الإسلام و لله الحمد 
الجنسية : الجزائرية 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1984
محل الاقامة : الجزائر

: طالب كلية الهندسة في مجال التكييف والتبريد مستوى دبلوم وإنشاء الله خريج في التخصص

الهوايات :

الجودو 
سباق السيارات
الانترنت
التنس

الأمنيات : أولا رضا الله والوالدين ثم الإبداع في نظم التكييف والتبريد و الطاقات المتجددة

المؤهلات : مهندس دولة في هندسة التكييف

والله ولي الصالحين


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اتشرف بأن اعرف نفسي لكم
الاسم : حمزة بن عبد الله
الديانة : الإسلام و لله الحمد 
الجنسية : الجزائرية 
تاريخ الميلاد : 1984
محل الاقامة : الجزائر

: طالب كلية الهندسة في مجال التكييف والتبريد مستوى دبلوم وإنشاء الله خريج في التخصص

الهوايات :

الجودو 
سباق السيارات
الانترنت
التنس

الأمنيات : أولا رضا الله والوالدين ثم الإبداع في نظم التكييف والتبريد و الطاقات المتجددة

المؤهلات : مهندس دولة في هندسة التكييف

والله ولي الصالحين


----------



## شربة ماء (7 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
الاسم : شربة ماء
الديانة : مسلمة و افتخر
الجنسية: عربية جزائرية
تاريخ الميلاد :1986
محل الاقامة:الجزائر
المهنة:لا شيء
الهويات: الانترنت, الاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف 

الكفاءة : مهندسة تبريد وتكييف
احب ان اكون متفوقة في حياتي و اكره الفشل 

الامنيات... اولا رضا الله عني , اتمني ان اكون مهندسة تبريد وتكييف ناجحة, اتمنى ان اكون استشارية كبيرة في هذا المجال وأكون مميزة في شغلي.


----------



## عبد العظيم تكييف (7 ديسمبر 2008)

عبد العظيم 
تولد1979
مهندس طاقة ميكانيكية2005 -جامعة حلب -سورية
اعمل بالامارات
مهندس موقع تكييف مركزي
الهوايات قراءة الادب للخروج من جو العمل 
الامنيات : اللهم ارفع البلاء عن اهلنا المرابطين في فلسطين وانصر المجاهدين في لبنان واعف عنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

*نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف!|█| 2 !|█|*

عارف ان الموضوع مش فى مكانه و القسم مفروض ملوش دعوه باللى هقوله
بس انا شايف اننا فى القسم بقينا مجتمع مش مجرد قسم
عشان كده فكرتى ان كل واحد يعرف نفسه
بلده
طبيعه شغله
بحيث منتعاملش مع بعض على اننا كلام مكتوب على شاشه كمبيوتر و يبقى فيه بينا اندماج اكتر و نبقى بنتعامل و احنا ع الاقل عارفين عن بعض اكتر


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

لو الموضوع مضايقش المشرفين ابتدى بنفسى
احمد
مصرى
مهندس ميكانيكا
مجال العمل : النصميمات و الاستشارات فى مجال الاكتروميكانيك
مكان العمل : جده - السعوديه
طبيعه العمل : تصميم و حساب احمال التكيف
تصميم و حساب الهيدروليك كاكولاشن للصرف الصحى و مياه الشرب للمبانى
و المفروض حريق كمان بس انا مش جامد فى الموضوع ده
عمل المخططات التصميميه لكل ما سبق ( و زمان ايام ما كنت بشتغل فى المقاولات كنت بعمل مخططات الورشه التنفيذيه)
عمل جداول الكميات للمشاريع boq
عمل المواصفات الفنيه للاعمال السابقه mECHANICAL sPECIFICATIONS
عمل الحسابات الخاصه بالتصميمات لتقديمها كدعم فنى للمقاولين
بس خلاص
نسيت اقول حاجه مهمه
اهلاوى جدا جدا جدا


----------



## مهندس/علي (22 مارس 2009)

zanitty يا صديقي الموضوع مكرر وكان في ملف ضخم عملته المهندسة n.c وكان كل الاصدقاء والمهندسين بيعرفو بعض بس ولا يهمك يا جميل نعملة تاني يا خبر انت تأمر


----------



## zanitty (22 مارس 2009)

ايه الاحراج ده
انا مشفتش الملف ده
بس حتى لو
انا ملاحظ اصلا ان الوشوش فى المنتدى اتغيرت
يعنى زمان لا كان فيه زيكو و اللا زانيتى و لا محمد ميكانيك


----------



## mohamed mech (22 مارس 2009)

انا البردعى يا رشدى

( محمد عبد الرحيم)
مصرى
مهندس ميكانيكا
مجال العمل : النصميمات و الاستشارات و الاشراف فى مجال الاكتروميكانيك
مكان العمل : الرياض- السعوديه
طبيعه العمل : تصميم و حساب التكييف 
متخصص حاليا فى المستشفيات
وتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى و المياه 
و حريق و غاز lpg
و غازات طبية
و بتعلم مصاعد و كل جديد فى مجال عملى
عاشق و محب للميكانيكا
عملت فى مصر و ليبيا و الجزائر
عملت فى تنفيذ المطاعم و المصانع و مراكز المعلومات و المعارض و المبانى السكنية و المساجد و المستشفيات و غيرها من المشاريع


----------



## الطموني (25 مارس 2009)

اخوكم الطموني مصطفى ( درش بالمصري) 

فلسطيني

مهندس ميكانيكا

مجال العمل : التصميمات و الاستشارات فى مجال الاكتروميكانيك سابقا - وابحث عن عمل حاليا
مكان العمل :دبي- ابو ظبي سابقا
طبيعه العمل : تصميم و حساب التكييف 
وتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى و المياه 
والحريق و الغاز lpg

عملت فىتصميم المطاعم و المصانع و مراكز المعلومات و المعارض و المبانى السكنية و المساجد و المستشفيات 
و بصراحة ممكن تقولو انا اصغرر واحد فيكم يعني لسه ما ربيت اظافر في هذا المجال
هوياتي القراة لاني في وقت ما من حياتي تاكدت لي مقولة خير صديق لك في الزمان كتاب , وهوايه اخرى التأمل و الاعتزال ( اخ على ايامك يا كرنيش ابوظبي )
اعزب ( عشان تصدقواني اصغر واحد فيكم)
و اتمنى منكم الدعاء لي بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركـــاتة 
اولا أشكر الاخ المحترم المهندس احمد علي هذا الموضوع ..

لا مانع علي طرح الموضوع للمرة الثانية ، ولاكن اسمحلي اغير اسم الموضوع 
نحب نتعرف ... نحب نتشرف 2 ، وذالك لتجديد الاعضاء ووصول الموضوع الاول الي 162 رد 
وكل الشكر والتقدير للأخت المشرفة nc علي فكرة الموضوع 

تحياتي ،،،


----------



## ahmedb6 (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخوكم / أحمد بيومي عبد الجواد
مواليد 1/10/1956
السكن / فيصل الجيزة 
العمل بمصنع شركة كاريير مصر من سنة 1980 بقسم تركيب الوحدات المنزلية 
مدرب مادة أساسيات التبريد والتكييف - التركيبات - السلوكيات عند العميل بمركز تدريب كاريير
مدرب دورات التبريد والتكييف بمركز التدريب المهني الخاص بالجمعية الشرعية فرع حوض الزهور 
وحاصل على دبلوم صناعي 1974
وحاصل على دورات كثيرة منها دورة إعداد مدربي المدربين في استخدام التكنولوجيا الحديثة في أعمال إصلاح وصيانة أجهزة التكييف والتبريد من الجامعة العمالية وبإشراف وزارة البيئة


----------



## طالب العلم88 (14 أبريل 2009)

الاسم:عبدالله صالح ابراهيم 
الجنسية: سوداني 
الديانة: مسلم والحمدللة 
مواليد 30ــ 8ــ 1988
خريج كلية بورتسودان التقنية ــــ دبلوم تبريد وتكييف 
الهواية: السباحة ـــ القراء


----------



## احمد كهربان (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم و الصلاة و السلام على اشرف المرسلين محمد(ص)

وأحب اعرفكم بنفسي
الاسم :احمد العدوتي
آلديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية: مغربي
تاريخ الميلاد :8\1\1986
محل الاقامة: احفير وجدة
الهويات: ، الانترنت، قرأه كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف و الكهرباء
التخصص:كهرباء الانشاآة تقني في الكهرباء مصلح الاجهزة الكهرو منزلية وحإليا 
ادرس في تقنية التبريد الصناعي


----------



## eng_mun3m (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاسم : عبدالمنعم عفيفى الديب
آلديانة : مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية: مصرى
تاريخ الميلاد :24\9\1985
محل الاقامة الحالى: بريده -القصيم -السعودية
الهويات: ، الانترنت، قرأه كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف و الكهرباء
المؤهل: بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكا قوى جامعة الازهر 2008


----------



## فاسيلي زايتسيف (2 أكتوبر 2009)

نشكر الاخت العزيزة على الموضوع الجميل

الاسم: خالد أحمد عبدالله الصالحي
تأريخ الميلاد: 26/4/1986
الديانة: مسلم
الجنسية: عراقي
محل الاقامة: العراق-محافظة كركوك
اللغات: العربية-التركية-الانكليزية-الكردية
التحصيل الدراسي: دبلوم تقنيات التبريد والتكييف من المعهد التقني/كركوك
وحاليا طالب في المرحلة الرابعة في الكلية التقنية/كركوك-قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف.
الهوايات: كرة القدم-
:15:رياضة كمال الاجسام:79:-
الانترنت:33:-
الاتصالات

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## م شهاب (2 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الشكر الجزيا الى الزملاء القائمين على الموقع المفيد 
احب اعرفكم بنفسي 
الاسم شهاب احمد خميس 
الجنسية عربي سوري 
الديانة مسلم والحمد لله 
الميلاد 1/7/1979
الاقامة دمشق الفيحاء 
المؤهل العلمي اجازة في الهندسة الميكابيكية من جامعة دمشق 2005
التخصص قسم هندسة التدفئة والتكييف 
العمل عملت لمدة 3 سنوات لدى مكتب للتعهدات الكهروميكانيكية 
مهمتي الدراسة والاشراف على تنفيذ العمل حسب الدراسة والمخططات الموضوعة مهندس موقع 
حاليا اعمل في شركة كمهندس مصمم لانظمة التكييف والتدفئة المركزية والتدفئة الارضية 
الهواية الرياضة و النت والسينما 
امنيتي التوفيق من الله عزوجل في عملي وحياتي وان اصل الى مرتبة المهنس الاستشاري 
طلب انا بحاجة الى اي مساعدة ممكنة في مجال دراسات اطفاء الحريق اذا تكرمتو 
ولكم مني كل الشكر 
اخوكم م شهاب خميس


----------



## sniper87 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

* السلام عليكم
الاسم : أحمد بلال بن يحيى المعروف بsniper87
الديانة : مسلم 
الجنسية: جزائري وأفتخر
تاريخ الميلاد: 20-09-1987
محل الاقامة: المدية الجزائر
المهنة: طالب من المهد إلى اللحد
الهويات: الانترنت, تصميم شعارات وتصميما إسلامية وبالطبع الاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد في مجال التبريد والتكيف 

الكفاءة العلمية :
1. متحصل على شهادة البكالوريا
2.متحصل على شهادة الدراسة الجامعية التطبيقية تخصص قانون الأعمال
3. تقني سامي في تبريد وتكييف. (درست مدة سنتين + 6أشهر تربص تطبيقي)
4.وأدرس في الجامعة تخصص تكنولوجيا.

أحب عمل أي شيء جديد يجذبني، وأستقطب أي معلومة مفيدة تمر علي. 

الامنيات... اولا رضا الله عني ,ورضا الوالدين........أن ألاقيكم في جنة الفردوس آمين يا رب العالمين.... واتمنى ان اسس مؤسسة تبريد وتكيف خاصة بالتكيف المركزي وعلى قد الحال.* 
تقبلوا مروري وتحياتي لكم


----------



## كنز مفقود (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
والحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام 
والله انه شرف لي ان اتكرم بكم كاساتذة واباء واخوة
احببت ان اعرفكم بنفسي ولو اني جديد في الموقع
الاسم :سراقة العمار
مواليد :1988
المهنة :فني تكييف وتبريد
الخبرة
3سنوات في شركة الحافظ لصناعة البرادات
1 سنة معهد التدريب المهني وحالة على درجة ممتاز في حرفة الكهرباء المنزلية
طبعا الديانة مسلم والحمد لله
الجنسية :عربي سوري


----------



## sa.sh (15 ديسمبر 2009)

*مرحبا*

السلام عليكم
لدي استفسار 
اشتريت منزل والحمد لله, وان شاء الله سأبدأ باكسائه بعد فترة وجيزة وافكر بأن استخدم التدفئة الارضية ( تحت البلاط) فهل تنصحوني بذلك او لا مع الشرح اذا أمكن وهل استخدم البلاط العادي أم الرخام

وشكراً لكم


----------



## اشرف تبريد (16 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
وانا اخوكم الصغير ولكنى ولدت قبلكم اشرف ابو على من خير اجناد الارض من مصر العربيه احب البلاد الى قلبى
اعيش فى القاهره حاصل على اعداد فنيين قسم تبريد وتكييف حاصل على كورسات كتير فى التبريد واعمل فى تصميم غرف التبريد عندى خبره لا بأس بها فى تصميم دوائر التحكم الكهربى 
هواياتى كره القدم - الشعر 
احب الصالحين فى كل مكان لعلى انول شفاعتهم واعشق شد الرحال اللهم ارزقنا اياه الى القدس
اعزكم الله يا احبائى بمنتدانا الحبيب


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا للاخت المشرفة
علي طرحها هذا الموضوع
أسمي محمد

الديانة مسلم
الدولة مصر
التعليم حاصل علي دبلوم صنايع
الهوايات الانترنت - المحادثة- - معرفة الجديد في برامج الكميوتر - العمل في التكييف
الامنيات أن تسود المحبة كل المسلمين وتحرر فلسطين وتكون عاصمتها القدس الشريف


----------



## إسلام علي (23 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك إختي الفاضلة على هذا الموضوع 
ويا حبذا لو يتم تنشيطه ونقله للقسم العام ليعم النشر


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (24 مارس 2010)

بداية كل الشـكر والاحترام للأخت N.C على الفكرة المتميزة ​ 
الاســـــــــــــم : مــــعـــــــاذ 
الاقـــــامـــــــة : الأردن
المؤهل العلمي : بكالوريوس هندسة ميكانيكية ( 2007/2008 )
المـــهــــنــــة : مهندس موقع ميكانيك في مول تجاري لتركيب HVAC system في عمان
الـــهوايــــات : السباحة والقراءة وتعلم كل ما هو جديد في عالم التكييف 
الطــــموحـات : ان أكون مهندس تكييف متميز وعمل شغل حر خاص بشخصي​ وحقيقة أود شكر الجميع مشرفين وأعضاء على هذا المجهود الرائع إذ أنني استفدت كثيراً في حياتي العملية مما يطرح في هذا المنتدى الرائع 

ودمتم بخير 
​​


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (24 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بالمسرات 
( مع الخيل ياشقراء ) ههههههههه

عبدالله ابوبكر علي جابر ( ابو محمد ) 
1976 م اليمن \ حضرموت

- 3 اطفال لحد الان ( يعني متزوج ) هههههه


دبلوم هندسة تبريد وتكييف 1994 م 

مراقب ميكانيكا ( دكت ) مجموعة بن لادن السعودية
مكة المكرمة ( مشروع وقف الملك عبدالعزيز ) ( القلعـة سابقأ ) 

مايقارب 20 عاما بين الثلاجات والمكيفات والمفكات والزيوت ( لين الواحد طفش ) ههههه
الهوايات : صيد الاسماك عند وجود بحر فقظ ... 

مدري هل صاحب الفكره عرف بنفسـه ... ( ههههههه

ودمتم بخــــــــــــــــيررررررر .........


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

i was born in kuwait 
and my age is 26 years


----------



## aati badri (28 مارس 2010)

خادم محمد قال:


> i was born in kuwait
> and my age is 26 years


 

not enough


----------



## اديب اديب (10 أبريل 2010)

*لكل الاعضاء في قسم هندسة التكييف والتبريد.. ملتقى للتعارف*

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
هذا الموضوع للتعارف بين جميع الاعضاء الموجودين في قسم هندسة التبريد والتكييف .....

فان لم نلتقي في الارض يومــــــــــــــا...وفرق بيننا كـــــــــأس المنون
فموعدنا(باذن الله) غدا في دار الخلد ... بها يحيا الحنون مع الحنونِ 

مع اطيب الامنيات
*


----------



## اديب اديب (10 أبريل 2010)

اديب محمد سيد اديب
مهندس ميكانيك- هندسة تبريد وتكييف 
الاردن



للتواصل :اهلا وسهلا بكم في قسم الرسائل​


----------



## aati badri (11 أبريل 2010)

اديب اديب قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

أظن وبعض الظن إثم
أن هناك بوست مفتوح بنفس الموضوع
نحب نتعرف نحب نتشرف
أو نحن نتعرف يمكن
وواخجلتاه انا لم ازره حتى الحين
عليك به
فمعظم الزملاء هناك


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (9 يونيو 2010)

سيرة ذاتية​
الاسم / بشار طاهر عبده الشبيبي
تاريخ الميلاد /1983م
محل الميلاد / إب - بعدان
الديانة / مسلم والحمد الله
الجنسية / يمني
الحالة/ متزوج
التخصص / تكييف وتبريد
المهنة / مدرس في المعهد التقني ومهندس تكييف وتبريد 

المؤهلات:
 - شهادة ثانوية عامة 0
 - 
 - شهادة الدبلوم التقني في مجال التكييف والتبريد 0
 - 
 - شهادة دبلوم كمبيوتر 0

 - مشروع تخرج مخازن اليوسفي للتبريد 0

 - شهادة خبرة عملية في ورشة الأخوان للتكييف والتبريد عدن0

- شهادة خبره عمليه من شركة فوجبتا اليابانية 0

- شهادة خبرة من مستشفي الأمومة الطفولة اليمن- اب 0

- شهادة في طرق التدريب والتدريس 0

- شهادة مشركة في تشغيل أجهزة استرجاع وتدوير مواد التبريد 0

الخبرات:
 - خمس سنوات من الخبرة في مجال الأجهزة المنزلية والتكييف والتبريد قبل الدراسة في المعهد التقني0
ِ
 خبره لمدة سنه في شركه أبحار التجميد وتصدير الأسماك


----------



## م.وسيم (9 يونيو 2010)

الاسم : وسيم احمد
الديانة : مسلم ولله الحمد والشكر على هذه النعمه
الجنسية: فلسطيني
تاريخ الميلاد :6-6-1984
محل الاقامة: فلسطين المحتلة 
المهنة: مهندس مكانيك - مجموعة بن لادن السعودية ... جامعة الملك سعود للطالبات ... الرياض

الهويات: الكمبيوتر .. انترنت ... برامج هندسية

التخصص:هندسة مكانيك --- ميكاترونكس -- شهادة الثانوية العامه بتخصص مهني الكترونيات صناعيه وتحكم

النجاح اولى اهتماماتي 

نحياتي لكم


----------



## حيدر مناتي (17 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للاخت (تقوى الله) لهذه الففكرة الرائعة
 الاسم :حيدر ناصر مناتي
التولد: 19/3/1987
الاقامة:العراق _ميسان
الجامعة :جامعة البصرة_كلية الهندسة
الامنيات: امنيتي ان يعم السلام على امة محمد (صلى الله عليه واله وسلم) وبالخصوص في العراق وفلسطين --وان يكثر الله اخوتي في دينه
الهواية :القراء_الحاسبة_التنمية البشرية

تحياتي وامتناني واحترامي لكل الاخوة في هذا الملتقى الرائع


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاسم/ محمد أحمد بسيونى محمود
تاريخ الميلاد/ 25-12 1968
العنوان/ الطود - كوم حماده - بحيرة--- جمهورية مصر العربيه
المؤهل/ دبلوم المعهد الفنى الصناعى -بكامب شيزار الاسكندريه
 شعبة تبريد وتكييف دفعة 1989 بتقدير جيد جدا
العمل / صاحب الورشه الفنيه للتبريد والتكييف منذ 1991
 فنى تكييف بشركةابو سرهد لنقل الحجاج بالسعوديه عام 2007
تقبلو فائق شكرى وتقديرى


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخوتي وزملائي الاعزاء احب ان اعرفكم بنفسي .الاسم خضر يوسف خضر مواليد العراق اردني الجنسية اعمل في مجال التكييف والتبريد منذ عام 1993 ولغاية الان في شركة مجمع الشرق الاوسط للاجهزة الكهربائية والالكترونية الاردن lg , daewoo , Haier مسوؤل مراقبة جودة


----------



## gaber osman (19 يونيو 2010)

الاسم/ جابر محمدين عثمان
الجنسية /مصرى
الموهلات / هندسة عين شمس -قسم القوى الميكانيكية 2003
العمل / 1. مهندس تنفيذ (تكييف - صحى - حريق ) 
2. مهندس تصميم والاشراف على التنفيذ (تكييف - حريق - صحى ) مكتب استشارى حسن بكرى
ومكتب الدكتور شاكر اشراف على التنفيذ


----------



## zanitty (9 نوفمبر 2011)

تم دمج موضوع الاخ اديب اديب و موضوع العبد لله فى هذا الموضوع 
بالتوفيق


----------

